# Gilroy, CA CCO (Gilroy Premium Outlets)



## xceelynn (Aug 3, 2006)

has anyone been to the cco in the gilroy premium outlets? how is it &do they have a lot of stuff?


----------



## obbreb (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xceelynn* 
_has anyone been to the cco in the gilroy premium outlets? how is it &do they have a lot of stuff?_

 
 Yeah I go to this one and they have a lot of  MAC. They have almost all the reg fluidlines, some duo blushes and blushes from the regular line  and some eye shadows. They have tons of lustre and lipglasses and lipsticks. They also have Bobbi Brown,Stila,Clinique and EStee Lauder. They also sell some MAC brush sets.  Here's a few of what I got from them about a month ago.


----------



## xceelynn (Aug 4, 2006)

do you remember which brush sets they have?


----------



## obbreb (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xceelynn* 
_do you remember which brush sets they have?_

 
I think it was the Tailormade brush set


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Aug 8, 2006)

*Why everyone should go to the outlets in Gilroy, CA*

...I went there last week and I found a store that sells Esste Lauder products (like,discontinued items) at discounted prices..and YES! in the very corner of the store there was a whole bunch of MAC products...including the Disney Liptoons/lip balm thingeys...i was going to get one.
but I bought candy indstead.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 8, 2006)

you must be talking about Cosmetics Company Outlet Stores.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 8, 2006)

i've heard that cosmetic CCO has good things...i wish the one by me carried some decent items.


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 8, 2006)

I went to one in Primm [right outside of Las Vegas] in an outlet mall and they had a pretty good selection of MAC. At the time they had palettes and brush sets from around Christmas time. There were other things, but I can't remeber exactly what products.


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 8, 2006)

For the CCO in Gilroy, it really depends when u go.  Usually there is nothing there, but occasionally u find hella deals!


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 27, 2006)

where is the cco in gilroy?


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 27, 2006)

It's at the outlet center...on the side by the McDonalds but across the street (if that makes sense
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) You lucky lady I never get that lucky when I go there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'm gonna keep checkin tho!


----------



## obbreb (Aug 28, 2006)

CCO in Gilroy is actually at the side where Coach, Nike, Levis is. I believe it's right next to Levis. I was just there today. They didn't really have much that I like. They have all the Tint Toon lip conditioner and still a lot of blushes. I bought a 266 brush and a TLC stick in Rose Remedy.  The only eye shadows they have are Intoxicate and Femme Noir.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 28, 2006)

i posted a thread about this about 2 weeks ago, check it out


----------



## obbreb (Sep 29, 2006)

Got Summerfete TLC today. 

The only eye shadow the Gilroy CCO has is Intoxicate.
They currently have fluidlines in Blue Peep,Brassy,Non-Conformist, Royal Wink,Silverstroke,Waveline,Rich Ground
Shadesticks in Blurberry,Corn,Shimmermint,Pink Couture and a white one, forgot what it's called
All the Toon Tinted Lip Conditioners, blushes in Melba,Peaceful,Fever and more
Pearlizer in Ever Opal. 
Studio Fix Powder in NC42
Brushes in 192,259,266
and a lot more I can't remember.


----------



## mzjae (Nov 14, 2006)

I went to the Gilroy CCO this past weekend & they didn't have so much.

No e/s. They had a couple of face & body foundations & bronzers. Studio Tech, Select SPF Moistureblend in the darker NC colors. Shadesticks: Sea Me, Shimmermint, Corn, Crimsonaire, Mango Mix. A couple pigments: Frost, Lovely Lily. A couple paints: Flammable, Art Jam. Cheekhues. TLCs: All the Tint Toons, aquamelon, balmy bronze & a few perm ones. A bunch of lipsticks: Lady Danger, Kit Kat, Body Suit, etc. Lipglasses, chromeglasses, prolong wears. A couple eyeliners, lipliners. Blushes: Loverush, Cute, Hunger Red, Tenderling & more. A ton of nailpolishes & bags. Ever Opal, Pearlette(i think) pearlizer. Fluidliners: Blue Peep, Royal Wink, Frostlite & more...A few brushes too, I don't remember what #.


That's all I remember. HTH. =)


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 27, 2006)

I just went there and there was barely anything :\.


----------



## obbreb (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: gilroy cco*

Was there today and they didn't have much. They do have the Kabuki brush (#182) for $32 and one of the Patternmaker brush sets.  They only have one e/s on the shelf in Mancatcher.  They have Nightfish,Blitz and Glitz and Royal Wink fluidline, Ever Opal pearlizer and lots of paints and chromeglasses.  Few lipsticks, nothing special.  They have Bobbi Brown's shimmerbrick compact in Peony. That's all I can remember for now.


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: gilroy cco*

I went to this CCO about 5-6 months ago and hit the MOTHERLOAD!
Looking around, there was nothing on the shelves that I was really interested in, except for one eyeshadow...I went to the counter and asked the saleswoman if she had anymore in the back and she brought out this HUGE box full of eyeshadows (pan and pot), pigments, and lip stuff.  It was amazing.  Of what I can remember, I bought guacamole, melody, piggies in choco brown, gold, emerald, and some lip stuff that doesn't come to mind right now.  Just remember ladies, ask politely and ye shall receive. =) Can't wait to go back!


----------



## ahuerta (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Gilroy CCO*

in case anyone's interested.... they have the dress set shadestick set (the one with royal hue, shimmersand, silverbleu, and lucky jade), purple shower e/s, aquavert e/s, light ray e/s, delphic f/l, lithograph f/l, lots of ccbs, plink l/s and others, and lots of the lip sets from recently, and lots of paints.


----------



## obbreb (Apr 4, 2007)

Was there yesterday and they have the Holiday Brush SEt-Combo, a Patternmaker brush set, the Pleat Cool Eyes palette 2006, Shell Pearl and Sunsparked Pearl Beauty POwders, MAC Wipes, MAC Studio Fix in NC30 and NC35 , 182 Kabuki brush and a lot more.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 25, 2007)

Anyone been to Gilroy CCO lately?  I plan on making a trip this weekend.  THANKS!


----------



## greentwig (May 25, 2007)

I dont know if I should be asking this here or making a new thread...I donno, but:

Does anyone know of one of these near Los Angeles or Orange County in California?

Sorry if I asked in the wrong spot...:crap:


----------



## franimal (May 25, 2007)

I'm not sure but I think this would be the only one, I think its in ventura
http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=20


----------



## obbreb (May 25, 2007)

was there yesterday and they have the fluidlines in Delphic, Nightfish and Lithograph. Holiday lip sets from last year 2006, eye shadows in  Mancatcher, Black Tied, Summer Neutral, Light Ray, Lightshade,Iris Print, Purple Shower,Aquavert,Relaxing,Pink Source. And they have this palette with Fantastic Plastic CCB with 2 lip shades and 4 eye shadows plus 2 short handled brushes. They have a bunch of TLC jars and sticks, wipes, Fix+. They also have Shell Pearl BP and Star Powder. Lipsticks in Pink Cabana, Kid Kat and a lot of lipglasses. Lots of nail polish and a patternmaker brush set. 
While you're there, stop by at Designer Fragrances & Cosmetics Co. They have a big sale going on. A lot of 3 for $12's and 3 for $18's Lancome, Shu uemura and Biotherm  products.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 25, 2007)

omg! thanks so much! i am so getting that shell pearl and maybe star ipp.  oooh i am getting excited already, we will go there on sunday.  i also called earlier and the girl said they just got a new delivery, so i can't wait.  that palette with ccb sounds good too.  i'll check out that other store too.


----------



## kymnasium (Jun 7, 2007)

Okay, I went about a week ago and was floored!   The prices are GREAT - $9.50 for an eye shadow, $11 for most other typically $14 items.  Tons of holiday stuff - Warm Lips Dress Set, Shadesticks Dress Set, several others.  When I went they only had one pigment, the Jewelmarine glitter (not my thing, but maybe yours).  All the sets and eye shadows are in a counter at the end of the checkout desk, while all the other MAC goodies are up against the back wall, on the right side.  They open at 10AM, but if you get there a little early on Tuesday morning (at least last week this was true) you can catch the window cleaning crew - one of whom is pretty cute!  In any event, it was stellar all around - I grabbed three of the eyeshadows from the collection that came in aqua colored pots - mmmmm, Idol Eyes, Waternymph and Mancatcher!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jun 18, 2007)

stopped by today on my way home from a family reunion and, from what i remember, they had:

Pink Cabana & Kid Kat l/s (and one other...)
about 15 l/g...didn't even look which - they seemed like the same 15 they always have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Purple Shower e/s
Idol Eyes (lure packaging) e/s
Black Tied (lure pkg) e/s
Mancatcher (lure pkg) e/s
Everlasting Love e/s
one or two other e/s
Peach, Pink & Tan lip sets from Holiday '06
Shadestick & warm l/g sets from Holiday '06
Jewelmarine glitter
a handful of nail polish, including Rose Topping
loooots of tinted lip conditioner pots
lots of dark foundation colors
lots of bags

Poeny & Brownie shimmerbricks

i didn't spend long there keeping track of everything because i had a 5 hr drive home ahead of me, but...just a heads up


----------



## clamster (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anyone know/have an idea of what their shipping dates are?


----------



## diamondinthesky (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_Does anyone know/have an idea of what their shipping dates are?_

 
once a month, usually at the end of the month. i came in last week and asked


----------



## clamster (Jun 19, 2007)

I went today! EEee yes they get a shipment* ONCE a month usually on thursdays. 

they had stuff from: (4 those who haven't been):

Bobbi Brown
Estee Lauder
Origins
Prescriptives 
Clinique
 Flirt!
and of course MAC
*that's all I remember. 

The bobbi brown shimmerbricks were I think $26? The beauty kit which is usually $85 was $52 and the MAC e/s were 9.50 and the dress sets were $20.00, they had e/s's from the Lure collection-black tied, mancatcher in the aqua packaging, also had-fluidelines, skincare items, ipp in shell pearl.

They have TONS of cosmetic bags/ cases from MAC and brush sets from all brands.
Most of the MAC foundations were dark and they have a lot of lip conditioners


----------



## obbreb (Sep 18, 2007)

I plan to go there this Thursday.  Has anyone been there lately? I am hoping to find some quads and a 168 and 252 brush.


----------



## littlemitzik (Oct 18, 2007)

*Gilroy CCO*

Went on Monday, 10/15 and found:

BB Gold, Brownie, Peony shimmerbricks

MAC Pastorale pigment
Barbie e/s in Moth Brown, and the 2 pink ones (forgot names)

Lancome outlet had a sale on a lot of stuff- 4 for $40
Gucci Westman palettes (both) were there

Lots of good Shu stuff, my friend has sworn me to secrecy about what we got, so you'll just have to find out for yourself (it's GOOD STUFF!!!)


----------



## Wenzdai (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Gilroy CCO*

eughh. ive been meanin to go there all fucking month..


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Gilroy CCO*

Hey Wenzdai!

I need to go out there too... I'm waiting for the C-Shock stuff to start hitting the CCOs.


----------



## Wenzdai (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Gilroy CCO*

wanna go together????


----------



## clamster (Dec 23, 2007)

Finally went!! They had a ton of great stuff! I have been there maybe twice and they had more than usual! From what I remember:

PIGMENTS $13.75
Mauvement 
Off the radar
Jardin Aires
Accent REd

EYESHADOWS
Claire de lune (MOONBATHE)
suspicion 
llama
light ray
one of the NOVEL TWIST palettes
lots more.....

Deep Sigh Tendertone and another one

A brush set.. unsure of collection

Night fish, Delphic fluidlines

Novel Twist hundred degrees pealizer. I think it was $19.75
Lots of bags cases...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Gilroy CCO*

YO!!! I'm in Morgan Hill and I just found out about this. I gotta get my ass over there QUICK!!! *oooh... discount makeup, here I come!*


----------



## obbreb (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Gilroy CCO*

I went to the Gilroy CCO today and here's what they have that I can remember:
Almost all of the slimshines except Bare. I bought Gaily.
Tendertones in Shush, Take a Hint, Deep Sigh, Tender Baby
Moonbathe lipsticks in Honeymoon, Eclipse and a Moonbathe lipglass
Pigments in Jardin aires, Mauvement, Off the Radar, Aire de Blue
Eye shadows in  Purple Shower, Claire de Lune, Cranberry, Rite of Spring, Mink Pink, Moonflower, Falling Star
Fluidlines in Delphic, Sweet sage, Royal Wink, Non-Conformist
Lipsticks in Sashimi Mimi, Plum-like, VGVI, Curtsy, Flowerosophy and a lot more
Lots of Lipglasses including Pas De deaux, Lip65, Perky, Vibrational,Beaux
Lightful Face Serum
Novel Twist e/s palette and pearlizer set
Patternmaker and Formal Black brush set  
MAC lip conditioners (new packaging)
Just 2 blushcremes in Cherche and Uncommon, no powder blushes
Almost all of their MAC Skin Care line
Foundations and Concealers (darker shades)
Lots of Paints (Chartru, Flammable,Sublime Nature, Chiaroscuro,Architecture, Structural Brown)
Shadesticks and creme lipliners
MAC Clear Gloss, Noisy Black Loud lash mascara, lashes, bags,nail polish


----------



## MAC_mallory (Feb 21, 2008)

aahh. I just NEED to get there! I wish there was one closer to Monterey though..


----------



## MissVivaMac (Mar 17, 2008)

What bags did they have?


----------



## LittleDevil (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone know of a CCO in Las Vegas? I am going to be ther the 29-31, and then in Primm the 20th of April and I know about the one in Primm but I want to find one in Las Vegas. If anyone knows of one let me know where I would love to go check it out. Thanks.


----------



## chicku (Mar 20, 2008)

There is one in vegas as well, you have to drive down the strip south about 5-10 min (depending on traffic) and it's on the left side.

HTH!

I was just at the Gilroy CCO a couple of days ago.  It's pretty much the same stuff obbreb listed except they also have the 
novel twist (blue) brush set
a few glitter eyeliners
a few liquidlasts
only 2 tendertones left
a TON of new bags (blue cloth ones)
not as much e/s anymore
a lot of the lip sets/palettes from novel twist and black formal


----------



## kentan (Mar 26, 2008)

n___n;;! i went to the gilroy cco today :O and got lucky! i think today was their shipping day! i saw a bunch of boxes...mostly estee lauder products tho but i did see one box labeled "mac zoom lash 50" there should be more mac products! but im not really sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





what i remember from today if anyone's planning to go any time soon :
-around 20 or so lipsticks ? (3 from the moonbathe collection)
-a few lipglasses
-a few lip gelees (spelling?)
-two mascaras (purple and blue)
-tinted lip conditioners in all colors (old and new packaging)
-slimshines
-pro longwear lipcolours
-studio mist foundation in dark colors NC45 +
-spray on blush (was tempted to try it...but didnt think i could pull it off)
-mac skin care line including one lightful and strobe product + oil control lotion, etc
-3 tendertones
-cream color bases (around 4 in the store?)
-bunch of mac bags including a messenger bag (around $52?)
-stick foundations (darker shades)
-concealer (darker shades)
-two false eyelashes
-4 eyeshadows : cranberry (moonbathe), claire de lune (moonbathe), seedling, floral fantasy
-a bunch of paints 
-some lip liners
-1 shadestick ( a red one...i forgot the name!)
-1 or 2 technakohl liners
-6 fluidlines: haunting (shouldve gotten this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), non-conformist, silverstroke, sweet sage (only a few left!), royal wink, and blue peep
-1 bluish glitter (forgot the name!)
-2 pigments: mauvement and aire de blue
-a few lipglass sets (sets of 3)
-3 different lip sets from black formal collection (they had quite a few of these left...around 22 dollars?)
-2 blushcremes: uncommon and cherche
-nail polishes
-liquid last liners
-novel twist lip palette
-1 novel twist pearlizer set left
-1 fluff brush set ? (ive never seen this before and i couldnt get a closer look at the store!)
-novel twist brush set (blue)...a few left
-black formal brush set
-2 other brush sets (i dont recognize the collections >"<)

i asked the salesperson if they had any eyeshadow palettes and she told me that sadly they didnt which was kinda sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i was actually surprised at how nice the people were! i expected to get really mean salespeople like the ones at the vacaville cco...but the salesperson i had today was actually really nice and helpful and even checked to make sure that none of the products i bought were damaged !

oh yeah n___n;; theres a 300 dollar limit at this store!

hoped this helped!


----------



## -KT- (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going there tomorrow, I love that place, the workers are all so nice. Do you have to be a makeup artist to work there?


----------



## lainz (Mar 28, 2008)

man that list has all the same stuff they did when i went in january. i guess they havent gotten anything new. blah.


----------



## shellyshells (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah, last time i went the SA said they'd get a shipment in April.... but ya never know... let us know if anything new is there (esp. Antiquitease
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellyshells* 

 
_yeah, last time i went the SA said they'd get a shipment in April.... but ya never know... let us know if anything new is there (esp. Antiquitease
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
They got the Antiquitease sets right now (well since early April).  I bought one of the lip sets.  And there was 1 eyeshadow set (black, smokey set).

As usual, the gals there always say that thier not sure when they will get new shipments (Ive been told to come in during the beginning of the month).  But the Antiquitease sets were the recent delieveries.


----------



## joozxklumzi (Apr 20, 2008)

any pigments????


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joozxklumzi* 

 
_any pigments????_

 
Pigment selection is okay... last time I checked, there was about a selection of 8 pigment colors.  I got Kitschmas (last one) and Cocomotion.

Recent visit on 4/29/08:  
I was sooo pissed off.  So it's my only day off and I drove for over 30 mins just to get here and buy some Mac.  So I finally get here really hyped & happy.  Then I look in the glass case that holds majority of Mac, and NOTHING/EMPTY.  
Everything was brought to the back for stock check.  I almost cried.  
I explained to the gal that I drove for how long... she didn't care; she didn't even smile or say sorry.
F*ckin B*tch.  She says to me... "Come back next week".  
Yeah, I'll come back and stick my foot in your mouth.

Shows customer service... plus why would they do stock check for a week and in the middle of the day.  Places I've worked at do it when the store is closed.


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obbreb* 

 
_CCO in Gilroy is actually at the side where Coach, Nike, Levis is. I believe it's right next to Levis. I was just there today. They didn't really have much that I like. They have all the Tint Toon lip conditioner and still a lot of blushes. I bought a 266 brush and a TLC stick in Rose Remedy.  The only eye shadows they have are Intoxicate and Femme Noir._

 
O_O I walk by there all the time and I've never noticed it!! OH the horror! Anyway, what's the store called exactly?


----------



## mizuki~ (May 8, 2008)

Anyone been here lately? I don't wanna go drive an hour just to find nothing there >_<


----------



## venusapollo (May 17, 2008)

I was out there today and I was super stoked. 
They have quite a few pigments and fluidliners in.
Lots of lipstick and lipglass and a few tinted lip conditioner pots. The foundation I saw was on the darker side. They also had some little gel blush spongy tints. 
Something that looked liked bronzer powder and a dark brow set. 

The pigments I remember were Provence, Viz a violet, Jardin Aires, Copper Sparkle, Mauvement, Dark Soul, Cocomotion, Aire de Blue, Jewelmarine Glitter.

The fluidlines were silver stroke, sweet sage, blue peep and royal wink. 

They had about 5 eyeshadows in claire de lune, aquavert and a few neutral creme and brown colors.

They also had a palette that was sorta silver with flowery designs and the colors were silvery, a few on the white side and a few blue and black colors. I think it is Royal Assets Smokey eye?

They also had a few 3 packs of lipglass. 

Hope this helps and happy shopping!


----------



## Lizzie (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *venusapollo* 

 
_I was out there today and I was super stoked. 
They have quite a few pigments and fluidliners in.
Lots of lipstick and lipglass and a few tinted lip conditioner pots. The foundation I saw was on the darker side. They also had some little gel blush spongy tints. 
Something that looked liked bronzer powder and a dark brow set. 

The pigments I remember were Provence, Viz a violet, Jardin Aires, Copper Sparkle, Mauvement, Dark Soul, Cocomotion, Aire de Blue, Jewelmarine Glitter.

The fluidlines were silver stroke, sweet sage, blue peep and royal wink. 

They had about 5 eyeshadows in claire de lune, aquavert and a few neutral creme and brown colors.

They also had a palette that was sorta silver with flowery designs and the colors were silvery, a few on the white side and a few blue and black colors. I think it is Royal Assets Smokey eye?

They also had a few 3 packs of lipglass. 

Hope this helps and happy shopping!_

 

Thanks!
Did you happen to see any brushes?


----------



## hhunt2 (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *venusapollo* 

 
_I was out there today and I was super stoked. 
They have quite a few pigments and fluidliners in.
Lots of lipstick and lipglass and a few tinted lip conditioner pots. The foundation I saw was on the darker side. They also had some little gel blush spongy tints. 
Something that looked liked bronzer powder and a dark brow set. 

The pigments I remember were Provence, Viz a violet, Jardin Aires, Copper Sparkle, Mauvement, Dark Soul, Cocomotion, Aire de Blue, Jewelmarine Glitter.

The fluidlines were silver stroke, sweet sage, blue peep and royal wink. 

They had about 5 eyeshadows in claire de lune, aquavert and a few neutral creme and brown colors.

They also had a palette that was sorta silver with flowery designs and the colors were silvery, a few on the white side and a few blue and black colors. I think it is Royal Assets Smokey eye?

They also had a few 3 packs of lipglass. 

Hope this helps and happy shopping!_

 
Coolios!  I'll be going today... I'll be headin up to Monterey.  It seems the stock of items are always the same-- kinda sucks.

Oh yeah... Venusapollo, I give you props on your page.  
SkinMarket! I totally LOVED that place.  I still have 1 eyeshadow from them.  I would kill for that place to come back... it was a fun store.


----------



## venusapollo (May 18, 2008)

I didn't see any brushes that I remember. I would just give them a call and ask.
I went back today since I was passing through Gilroy and bought more. 
I have to stop before I am broke! They said they are supposed to get new shipment in within 7-10 days. 

So when skinmarket was around I bought literally about 20 different glitters and "pigments." Then I went on ebay and bought a back up of a few that I really liked and about 6 extra tubes of shimmy fix(gel to stick the glitter which is amazing)

So far I have yet to use up my first shimmy fix or any of my first vials of glitter. And I went through a phase where I wore glitter every other day.
I still have a drawer full.


----------



## hhunt2 (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Thanks!
Did you happen to see any brushes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, they only had 1 set.

It consists of a blush brush, 219, 263 and 2 others.

And no single brushes were available, just that one set.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 27, 2008)

I just went today. They didn't have much of the pigments or anything that great left but I got Jardin Aires pigment and the holiday face brush set! HOLIDAY FACE BRUSH SET! Not much left so you guys better hop on it before it's goneee


----------



## astronaut (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I just went today. They didn't have much of the pigments or anything that great left but I got Jardin Aires pigment and the holiday face brush set! HOLIDAY FACE BRUSH SET! Not much left so you guys better hop on it before it's goneee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh crap. I hope they still have the face brush set when I go there this weekend ...


----------



## astronaut (Jun 2, 2008)

So I went there today. HOLY CRAP. It was

HOT
AS 
HELL

in the store. The AC was broken or something. I it was freaking 90 something degrees in there and they had a measly stand up fan on. 

Anyway, they had lots of slimshines, lipsticks, skincare in old packaging, totes, some nailpolishes, a wide range of shades of mineralize satin finish, and one of those sprayed iridescent powders or whatever. 

Pigments they had were kitchamis, viz-a-violet, air de blue, gold stroke, and provence. There was also a teal glitter (forgot name). Holiday face brush set, antiquitease liner set, and some other antiquitease sets I believe. There were also TLC's, two fluidliners, another brush set in a black case from way back, and those lipgloss/lipstick sets with the lace design on them. I wasn't into MAC when that collection came out.

I bought myself ARDOR slimshine and Vivacious lipstick.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_So I went there today. HOLY CRAP. It was

HOT
AS 
HELL

in the store. The AC was broken or something. I it was freaking 90 something degrees in there and they had a measly stand up fan on. 

Anyway, they had lots of slimshines, lipsticks, skincare in old packaging, totes, some nailpolishes, a wide range of shades of mineralize satin finish, and one of those sprayed iridescent powders or whatever. 

Pigments they had were kitchamis, viz-a-violet, air de blue, gold stroke, and provence. There was also a teal glitter (forgot name). Holiday face brush set, antiquitease liner set, and some other antiquitease sets I believe. There were also TLC's, two fluidliners, another brush set in a black case from way back, and those lipgloss/lipstick sets with the lace design on them. I wasn't into MAC when that collection came out.

I bought myself ARDOR slimshine and Vivacious lipstick._

 
Do remember what brushes were in the holiday brush set??? 
Maybe the 187?  Gilroy seems so far sometimes.  
And did it seem the amount of stuff was "normal"?  Everytime I go, it's usually the same amount of stuff (the pigments seem the same since I last went on 5/17/08).  Thank You!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Do remember what brushes were in the holiday brush set??? 
Maybe the 187?  Gilroy seems so far sometimes.  
And did it seem the amount of stuff was "normal"?  Everytime I go, it's usually the same amount of stuff (the pigments seem the same since I last went on 5/17/08).  Thank You!_

 
They were face brushes, yes the 187 was in it. Also the angled contour brush, foundation brush, and concealer brush were in the kit (I haven't memorized those numbers and too lazy to look it up). 

Also, I forgot to mention that the Clinique Dramatically different gel was $28 at the CCO, MORE EXPENSIVE THAN RETAIL! It's only $23 in department stores... wtf.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 6, 2008)

I need to get there soon :[


----------



## obbreb (Jun 6, 2008)

Was there today, they had a lot considering they haven't had any good MAC stuff in a long time. Some of what they have that I can remember:
Pigments: Gold Stroke, Sweet Sienna, Provence, Viz-a-Violet, Jewelmarine glitter pigment, Aire de Blu
Slimshines: Kissable, Ultra Elegant, Scant, Funshine, Ardor, Lovey-Dovey and a few more I can't remember the names
Lipsticks: Orchidazzle, Blast O Blue, Twig Twig, Barely Lit, Utter Pervette Nouveau-Frou , Supersequin, Honeymoon, Sashimi Mimi, Danse, Fast Lane, Curtsy
Lipglass: Pas-De-Deux, Be In, Vibrational, Hot Stuff,Lip 65 and a lot more
Hullabaloo highlight powder, Cherche creme blush
Studio Fix Powder in lighter shades
Select Cover  Up Concealers
Mineralized Satinfinish Foundation (almost all the shades)
Eyeshadows: Saturnal,Seedling, Claire de Lune, Family Silver MES, Earthly Riches MES
Liquidlast liners: Molten Sol and a few more
Antiquitease Face Brush Set
Curiousitease Softsparkle Eye Pencils x 5
Antiquitease lips
Fluidlines: Silverstroke, Sweet Sage, Royal Wink
Plus the usual skin care stuff in their plain white packaging


----------



## rycekrispies121 (Jun 11, 2008)

I just went there today and it was the most disappointing trip ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They had NO eyeshadows/pigments or lipsticks/lipglosses, except for a few lip sets (don't remember exactly what they were).


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rycekrispies121* 

 
_I just went there today and it was the most disappointing trip ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They had NO eyeshadows/pigments or lipsticks/lipglosses, except for a few lip sets (don't remember exactly what they were)._

 
I've noticed when I go during the day time (on the weekdays), they do stock checks every week or so.  They take everything in the back!

I went on a Tuesday 2 months ago, and everything was gone!  Then I went on Tuesday last week... but I made sure to call first.  And the gal said they were finished with stock check for that week.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 12, 2008)

I came in tonight b/c I kept on missing out on Vacaville's good inventory.  
E/s & pigments are behind the registers now (not in the glass case anymore).  And the brushes, paints & paintpots are on the left side of the registers.

I bought Canton Candy & Bare Canvas paints, Ladyblush creme blush and Novel Twist's cool e/s palette.

They had...
Novel Twist e/s palette (both cool & warm) and 1 l/s palette
Antiquities e/s palette (Smokey Set) and 1 l/s palette
Creme Blush's (about 5)
Paints (about 7)
Paint Pots (about 4; deep red, golden green, silver... I forget the names).
3 brush sets (2 from Novel Twist)
E/s (2 from McQueen green & purple, then 4 other ones in neutral colors)
Pigments (6-7 piggies; Viz-A-Violet, Pastorale, Sweet Sienna, Dark Soul, Gold Stroke, Jorden Aries, etc).
Loose beauty powders (Tenderdusk, white, peach & ruby ones... i forget the names).
Bunch of l/s and l/g sets.
182 Brush
Hullabalooo highlight powder
and a crap load of other things.

Oh yeah... this weekend is one of the bike rallys so there will be traffic and trouble (bikers can be real asses; ask my husband haha)!


----------



## sjsharkslover (Jul 12, 2008)

I am fortunate to be able to live in Morgan Hill and work in Gilroy (reverse communte!!!) so I can and do go to CCO weekly about the 2nd Friday of every month is when they get stock.  I am kind of bummed because I keep hearing about CCO's having Heatherette and Fafi.  Not here.  They stores have to order (way back in the day....senior in High School I was one of the managers there in the first 2 years that it opened) and it is first come first serve based on volume.  I would call around and see if Vacaville etc is a number "A" store (GIlroy is not anymore they are "B" so they order later so dont get as good of stuff!)  You can still find some good stuff if you are diligent and as mentioned before you must ask for things that are stealable as they are behind the counter and not on display

sjsharkslover on MUA  Janelle


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sjsharkslover* 

 
_I am fortunate to be able to live in Morgan Hill and work in Gilroy (reverse communte!!!) so I can and do go to CCO weekly about the 2nd Friday of every month is when they get stock. I am kind of bummed because I keep hearing about CCO's having Heatherette and Fafi. Not here. They stores have to order (way back in the day....senior in High School I was one of the managers there in the first 2 years that it opened) and it is first come first serve based on volume. I would call around and see if Vacaville etc is a number "A" store (GIlroy is not anymore they are "B" so they order later so dont get as good of stuff!) You can still find some good stuff if you are diligent and as mentioned before you must ask for things that are stealable as they are behind the counter and not on display

sjsharkslover on MUA Janelle_

 
What other things are behind the counter???  Like the e/s & pigments??
Considering that they were in the glass case.  
And why is Gilroy not an "A" store anymore???  I would think Gilroy is more popular than Vacaville.


----------



## peachygoldfish (Aug 6, 2008)

just an update:

there wasnt much at this cco. they still had the same things theyve had for awhile. they actually were opening boxes. i saw long boxes that looked like dazzleglass boxes but im not sure if they were it. however, i saw a box labeled studio fix, so im assuming they are getting more foundation. here's a list of things i remember seeing there:
MAC:
paintpots and paints:
-indianwood
-artifact
-cotton candy
-tan ray
-untitled
-there were other colors too
brushes:
-182
-245
-patternmaker basic brush set
-black basic brush set
-heirlooms eye, face, and basic brush set
fafi:
-irridescent powder in belightful
studio fix foundation (compact):
-nw 25
-nc 25
-nc 45
-other colors that i cant remember 
nail polish 
lipgloss/lipstick sets with the black lace design
lipgelee
mattene lipsticks, slimshine 
lots of pro longwear lipcolour
lip pencils 
i cant remember the rest but they had a lot of other lipsticks and lipgloss/lipglasses. i didnt see any e/s or pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it seems like they got a little more since the last time i was there. i only picked up a brush set for a friend and seriously rich mattene l/s. hope this helps


----------



## obbreb (Aug 16, 2008)

Was there today and they had:

eye shadows (behind the counter, you have to ask for it): Haunting, Clarity, Flourishing, Handwritten, Prussian, Tete a tint, Clare De Lune, Graphology
pigments (same as e/s):  Sweet Sienna, Viz a Violet, Rushmetal, Off the Radar, Gold Stroke, Provence, Entremauve
Paintpots: Artifact, Rubenesque
Crimsonaire shadestick
Paints: Canton Candy and the neutral colored ones
All Sculpt & Shade shades
Fafi Belightful Iridescent Powder
Hullabaloo Iridescent Powder
Creme Blushes: Uncommon, Fancy Ray, Cherche
Brushes: 249, 183 and brush sets from Royal Assets
Lots of lipsticks, lipgelees and lipglasses, no dazzleglasses or tendertones
Fix + (new packaging)
MAC Select Moistureblend SPF15 in NW20
MAC Studio Tech Foundation in NC45
Lipglass pencils 
Glitter Liners - Lime Dandy and a lot more, didn't really care for these
Skin care MAC products
Loose Beauty Powder: Dancing Light, Tenderdusk,Sunspill, Soft Flame


----------



## jhystle22 (Aug 28, 2008)

anybody been to Gilroy lately? I'm planning to go this weekend, since it's my first time , I don't want to go and find out that there's nothing left.. info anyone... tia


----------



## jhystle22 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok guys, i came from gilroy this weekend and this is what i got.

 3 piggies
 4 e/s
mcqueen brush sets
paint pot
shadesticks

they have a descent selection, i'll probably check out vacaville in 2 weeks or so..


----------



## kittykatsj (Sep 4, 2008)

Do they have NARS cosmetics?


----------



## lsperry (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykatsj* 

 
_Do they have NARS cosmetics?_

 
No, NARS is not an Estee Lauder company.

I wish the CCOs did have NARS.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 9, 2008)

I was here over the weekend and the only MAC item I ended up with was Sweet Sienna pigment.  They had only about 5 pigments and 6-7 eyeshadows.  The SA said they had not had a shipment in a while, hopefully they will get more stuff soon.

They did have several colours of the Lip Gelee (including Cellopink), if anyone is looking for that.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 13, 2008)

I came in today, and this is what I saw... 

8-10 e/s: Blanc Type, Shore Leave, Woodwinked, Sumputous Olive, Meet the Fleet, Star Violet, Green matte e/s from McQueen. etc.
6/7 pigments- Off the Radar, Jardin Aires, Pink Pearl, etc.
8 Slimshines- Urgent, etc.
3 Dual Edge Pencils from Heatherette- Black Funk/Pop Blue, Phone Me/Text Me, & Night Hawk/Front row.
8 +/- Blushes (3 were cream)- Posey, Laid Back, Secret Blush, Feeling, etc.
6-8 Lip Gelee's (I didn't catch the colors).
A few lipsticks (about 10; including 1N, 3N, 5N, etc.)
A few lipglosses
Jewelmarine glitter
10 +/- Paints: Untitled, Bare Canves, etc.
3 Paintpots- Perky, Girl Friendly & Rollickin'
4 Brow Finisher- Clear, Brunette, Wheat & Blonde
Chrome/Metal highlight?- I don't recall what collection that's from but they had about 6 of them (from Colour Forms?).
3 brush sets (2 from Novel Twist, 1 from last years holiday set), but no single brushes.
No Fix +.  A lot of strobe liquid, oil control lotion, blot film (at the counter), etc.

And there were more things as well.  
I was kind of ticked off when I was in here.  Obviously, e/s & pigments are stored behind the counter.  You HAVE to ask for it (which I think sucks).  The girl seemed annoyed b/c I had asked her to see the e/s's.  They might as well put everything from behind the counter on a large tray.  When someone asks to see the e/s, BAMM!  There's everything else.  Plus customers will buy more b/c they can actually see everything.

Oh, and I totally forgot.  I noticed prices have gone up .25 cents or so.  
E/s's were $10.00, then I noticed it was charged as $10.25.  Pigments were about $13.25, now there $13.75.  I was at the Vacaville location a few weeks ago, and the prices were the old prices ($10 e/s, etc.)


----------



## chdom (Oct 13, 2008)

I went there a couple of weeks ago, but really didn't look at anything other than skincare stuff.  I was so bummed they ran out of fix+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  OMG! They have some things I've been looking for- will have to make a stop sometime this week...


----------



## soniababonia456 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Gilory Outlet!!! Ladies Helppp*

hey so iam finally going to the gilory outlet the 17th has anyone been  there recently? ive never been in  there so i wonder how it looks like and what they have now....any one been there recently


----------



## chdom (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Gilory Outlet!!! Ladies Helppp*

Do a search on the boards...  Someone posted what was there a couple days ago...


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Gilory Outlet!!! Ladies Helppp*

Refer to this theard...

http://specktra.net/f247/gilroy-ca-c...76/index4.html


----------



## soniababonia456 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I came in today, and this is what I saw... 

8-10 e/s: Blanc Type, Shore Leave, Woodwinked, Sumputous Olive, Meet the Fleet, Star Violet, Green matte e/s from McQueen. etc.
6/7 pigments- Off the Radar, Jardin Aires, Pink Pearl, etc.
8 Slimshines- Urgent, etc.
3 Dual Edge Pencils from Heatherette- Black Funk/Pop Blue, Phone Me/Text Me, & Night Hawk/Front row.
8 +/- Blushes (3 were cream)- Posey, Laid Back, Secret Blush, Feeling, etc.
6-8 Lip Gelee's (I didn't catch the colors).
A few lipsticks (about 10; including 1N, 3N, 5N, etc.)
A few lipglosses
Jewelmarine glitter
10 +/- Paints: Untitled, Bare Canves, etc.
3 Paintpots- Perky, Girl Friendly & Rollickin'
4 Brow Finisher- Clear, Brunette, Wheat & Blonde
Chrome/Metal highlight?- I don't recall what collection that's from but they had about 6 of them.
3 brush sets (2 from Novel Twist, 1 from last years holiday set), but no single brushes.
No Fix +.  A lot of strobe liquid, oil control lotion, blot film (at the counter), etc.

And there were more things as well.  
I was kind of ticked off when I was in here.  Obviously, e/s & pigments are stored behind the counter.  You HAVE to ask for it (which I think sucks).  The girl seemed annoyed b/c I had asked her to see the e/s's.  They might as well put everything from behind the counter on a large tray.  When someone asks to see the e/s, BAMM!  There's everything else.  Plus customers will buy more b/c they can actually see everything.

Oh, and I totally forgot.  I noticed prices have gone up .25 cents or so.  
E/s's were $10.00, then I noticed it was charged as $10.25.  Pigments were about $13, now there $13.25.  I was at the Vacaville location a few weeks ago, and the prices were the old prices ($10 e/s, etc.)_

 

i would be scared to ask them, thats kinda of a weird to hide them behind the counters but ill see ow it goes on friday


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soniababonia456* 

 
_i would be scared to ask them, thats kinda of a weird to hide them behind the counters but ill see ow it goes on friday_

 
Don't be scared.  If those employees were in your position, I think they would be asking for every Mac item behind the counter.  
I think the only stuff behind the counter are eyeshadows & pigments, but you might as well ask what else is behind there.

Mac items are on the back wall (vear to the right). Brushes, paintpots & paints are on the left side of the registers/counter.  
For some reason, my debit card wouldn't work with them last Sunday (even though I've been using my card before and after going to the CCO); you might want to bring cash just in case (I had to go to the Bank of America atm 6 stores down to take out cash).

Good luck!  Have fun.


----------



## soniababonia456 (Oct 16, 2008)

so i just finished the hardest midterm for Micro bio and now all i can thin of is Gilory outlet tomorrow!!! ill post pics and let you guy know what i find


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone been to Gilroy CCO lately? I'm hoping they've gotten something new finally. It seems like everytime I go in it's exactly the same!


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to the Gilroy CCO today and there was a lot of stuff. So much that I was really surprised. Maybe I just haven't been in a while but I was having a good old time finding all manner of pigments and eyeshadows.

So my memory is awful but there were about 25 eyeshadows mostly current stuff with a lot of Matte2 stuff. There were 17 pigments and I got Helium, Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue, and Sweet Sienna.

Paintpots were pretty limited but I did pick up Rollickin' and Chartru Paint. There were quite a few paints to choose from.

Fluidlines were pretty much all represented but I passed on those. There were quite a few brush sets and palettes from Antiqutease along with CCB's and blushes.

Truly I felt there was quite a bit and the SA told me their shipment had come in the day before and she is very surprised by the amount of stuff they are getting.

They do have a policy that you can't buy any more than 3 of an item and spend over $300. The bummer is that pigments, regardless of color, are considered for the most part one item which means you must choose 3...this was tough but the SA was kind enough to tell me which were down to a few jars and which they had 20+ of.

Happy shopping!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 28, 2008)

I wanna go nowwwww

XD

Last time I was there the selection was quite limited and poop flavoured


----------



## Cachica (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha, you got me laughing so hard LOL how sad isn't that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, yeah - I'm going on saturday! So excited to spend more money


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 29, 2008)

After reading SfMakeupJunkie's update, I had to go...

About 18-19 e/s: Blanc Type, Meet the Fleet, Star Violet, Pegan, Pen N Pink, Signed Sealed, Silver Ring, Post Haste, Kid, Brown Down, Jewel Blue, Claire De lun (is that how you spell it), Coppering, Solar White, etc.
Cool & Warm Novel Twist e/s set
A black sleek e/s & blush set (I dont know what collection it came out with):  It has Well-Dress blush, Phloof e/s, Swish e/s and 1 more.
14 +/- pigments: Off the Radar, Jardin Aires, Pink Pearl, Goldstroke, Your Ladyship, Darl Soul, Bell Bottom Blue, Lovely Lily, Helium, Sweet Sienna, Frozen White, etc. (no more Mutiny). 
6 +/- Cream Color Bases:  Luna, Shell, Fawntastic, Bronze, Improper Copper, etc. 
3 Dual Edge Pencils from Heatherette:  Black Funk/Pop Blue, Phone Me/Text Me, & Night Hawk/Front row.
8 +/- Blushes: Laid Back, Secret Blush, Feeling, Baby Blush, Gingerly, etc.
1 Beauty Powder from Heatherette- Smooth Harmony
3 Sculpt & Shapes:  Accentuate/Sculpt, Lightsweep/Shadester, etc.
6 Lip Gelee's (I didn't catch the colors again).
14 +/- lipsticks: Pervette, Fresh Brew, Back to Del Rio, a couple from Fafi, Heatherette and Stylistics collections, etc.
A few l/g:  a couple from Fafi, Heatherette (Sock Hop, Bonus Beat) and Stylistics collections, etc.
10 +/- Paints: Untitled, Bare Canves, Flammable, etc.
4 Paintpots- Perky, Girl Friendly, Rollickin' and Fresco Rose
6-5 Richmetal Highlight (from Colour Forms).
3 brush sets (1 from Novel Twist, 1 from last years holiday set and 1 from Antiquitease).
No Fix +. But there was strobe cream, oil control lotion, blot film (at the counter), etc.
8 +/- Nail Polishes: Nocturnelle, a few beige, etc.


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Thank you! No more Mutiny?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do they have a lot of paint pots left?


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_^ Thank you! No more Mutiny?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do they have a lot of paint pots left?_

 
It's hard to say... the p/pots were the same as last month.  
I suggest calling and asking b/c I was sooo excited that they had Mutiny but when she checked the stock, she said they didnt have anymore.  So I was thinking to myself, don't they do inventory checks often?  Or shouldn't they take out the display if the items are sold out?  It's very misleading.

So they might have the paint pots on display and nothing behind the counter.  Err, lazy CCO people.


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't really like the girls that work at that CCO. They don't always seem to have their shit together..

Anybody live around there willing to do a CP for me? The drive to Gilroy is an hour


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't live near the CCO in Gilroy ( I made the long drive ) but the SA I spoke to while there was very helpful and said to call them if there was something specific that you are looking for and that they are willing to tell you when shipments arrive.


----------



## sweetkiss (Nov 5, 2008)

i wish i lived closer T_T would anybody be willing to CP for me? i would be eternally grateful!!! and it would make my life better anybody?


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 5, 2008)

Can anyone cp me too?


----------



## doll.face (Nov 5, 2008)

Off the Radar, Pink Pearl, Gold Stroke, Helium, and Frozen White.
Jewel Blue e/s.
Oil Control Lotion.
Melrose Mood, Lollipop Loving, or Hollywood Night l/s from Heatherette.
Can anyone CP, please? PM me.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 5, 2008)

Can someone cp me these?

Bell Bottom Blue,  Sweet Sienna, 2x Brow Finisher (Clear).


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't mean to be dorky, but what does cp mean? If it means look for things at the CCO I will be going in the next week and would be happy to.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sfmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I don't mean to be dorky, but what does cp mean? If it means look for things at the CCO I will be going in the next week and would be happy to._

 
CP means Custom Purchase. Like you go buy items that somebody requested for them and send it to them.


----------



## obbreb (Nov 8, 2008)

Was there today and the pigments they have are:
Bell Bottom Blue
Tea Time
Circa Plum
Gilded Green
Your Ladyship
Sweet Sienna
Lark About
Pink Pearl
Gold Stroke
Jardin Aires
Lovely Lily
Helium
Dark Soul 
Jewelmarine

Beauty Powder Blushes -> Shy Beauty, Joyous, Feeling, Sweetness, Secret Blush, True Romantic and Serenely


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks! Any paint pots or fix+ and do they still have the Heatherette BP?


----------



## obbreb (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Thanks! Any paint pots or fix+ and do they still have the Heatherette BP?_

 
No Fix+. There were only 3 paintpots -> Girl Friendly, Rollickin' and Perky.
They only have the Heatherette Sweet Harmony BP, no Alpha Girl .


----------



## jhystle22 (Nov 13, 2008)

hey guys anything from this cco?


----------



## Deelite033 (Nov 17, 2008)

Is anyone going on Black Friday?

Designer Fragrances & Cosmetics Company –
Lancôme
Fri, Nov 28: Midnight to 8am
Additional 30% off of already reduced and promotional priced
merchandise
Nov 28 - 30
Save 25% storewide, including already reduced and promotional
priced items.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2008)

Ahhh, that is tempting, but I make it a habit to never shop Thanksgiving weekend, good deals or no. It's just too much madness for me.

Thanks for the heads-up though, that is a great sale.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Ahhh, that is tempting, but I make it a habit to never shop Thanksgiving weekend, good deals or no. It's just too much madness for me.

Thanks for the heads-up though, that is a great sale._

 
LOL seriously. I went with my friends to Gilroy last year on Black Friday (my first time going Black Friday shopping). Biggest mistake ever. Didn't even get anything.

BTW..does CCO participate in this?


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_LOL seriously. I went with my friends to Gilroy last year on Black Friday (my first time going Black Friday shopping). Biggest mistake ever. Didn't even get anything.

BTW..does CCO participate in this?_

 
No, they dont.

For some reason, they never have been apart of holiday sales.

Here are all the sales for the Gilroy Outlets:
http://www.premiumoutlets.com/salespdf/GilroyATW08.pdf


----------



## i_love_mac (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_No, they dont.

For some reason, they never have been apart of holiday sales.

Here are all the sales for the Gilroy Outlets:
http://www.premiumoutlets.com/salespdf/GilroyATW08.pdf_

 

OMG thank you!!!!!!!!! I was going to go at 12 am and make that drive from south san jose and go there just for CCO MAC! ahhhh saved some sleep for me!!!


----------



## dictator (Nov 23, 2008)

ahh. i'm totally kicking myself now, i forgot there was a cco in gilroy so i went to the one in vacaville and was extremely disappointed. but with what you guys have, sounds like i'm going there next week! XD


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 23, 2008)

reading all the things they have there makes me angry.
the last time i went there, they barely had anything from MAC


----------



## jhystle22 (Nov 25, 2008)

any new stuff for this cco.. i wanted to go this weekend.. so ladies any updates with be greatly appreciated.. tia


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jhystle22* 

 
_any new stuff for this cco.. i wanted to go this weekend.. so ladies any updates with be greatly appreciated.. tia_

 
You should call and ask when their next shipment is coming in because things might be gone after the thanksgiving sale at gilroy (even if they don' do the sale, people still go in and shop like crazy lol)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 25, 2008)

okay... i went there on sunday and bought a 183 brush, artjam paint, and a l/s from Stylistic.
They had a bunch of heatherette and fafi crap too.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_okay... i went there on sunday and bought a 183 brush, artjam paint, and a l/s from Stylistic.
They had a bunch of heatherette and fafi crap too._

 
Oooh what kinda Heatherette crap?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 25, 2008)

mostly those double ended eyeliners and some beauty powders.

they also had holiday sets from last year. And a lot of pigments left over from Naught Nauticals (that I'm regretting not getting!). And a buttload of CCBs.


----------



## deven.marie (Nov 26, 2008)

Can someone please CP me jewelmarine glitter? Oh and lollipop lovin from Heatherette if they have it??

pweeeese..?

PM me if you can


----------



## i_love_mac (Dec 1, 2008)

I was there on Black Friday got 10% off!!! YAY! 
Pigments: gold stroke, jardin aires, pink pearl, your ladyship,circa plum, lovely lily, sweet sienna...and more

paint pots: girl friendly, cash flow, and like 1 more i cant remember

brush sets: fringe set, heirloom set, and the green pattern one

mineralize eye shadow duo earthly riches

eye shadows from the matte2 collection.....

poisen pen, claire de lune, meet the fleet, signed sealed, beautiful iris

thats all i can remember!


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_I was there on Black Friday got 10% off!!_

 
Oh shiet!

Who would have thought?!


----------



## i_love_mac (Dec 1, 2008)

HHAHAAH I know I went there on Wednesday and on Black Friday!! Did some heavy damage =)


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm nearest to Gilroy so I think I'll go there and check if they have any of the heatherette products that I'm looking for. =)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm going tonight :3 I'll let you guys know what they have


----------



## dictator (Dec 6, 2008)

i just came back today. they had a few stuff, the only thing i bought was strawbaby lipstick from the fafi collection, they also have utterly frivolous lipstick from fafi as well. i also know they have a few 3D glass-things. i was rather tempted to buy apex, though i don't know what eye products they have, didn't ask.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 7, 2008)

Kaysooo
I didn't see the eye stuff but

5 3d glasses
mattenes
3 coral lips in some brown and pink packaging
new view duo in medium plus
sculpt shape duo in an orangy colour
heatherette BPP in Smooth Harmony, like 25
Fafi lipsticks
Lots of old skincare
Lightful
TLC sticks
antiquitease brush set(s)
Lots of different bags
a few SFF
a couple hyperreal
studio mist
some spray blushers?
:c


----------



## angelzlilone (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Chad!!
I'll be stopping on my way from SB up to the bay this Thursday or Friday... hopefully they will magically get a shipment between now and then!! I'll let you know


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll be going this weekend as well.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey ladies has anyone seen any Bobbi Brown stuff?  I'm looking for a CP.  thanks


----------



## chdom (Dec 10, 2008)

Stopped by after work today.  Basically, they still have the same stuff as listed above.  The only new that was there were the Metal Urge shadows that just came out recently.


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 14, 2008)

Finally stopped by today.

They had a lot of the slimshine lipsticks, about 5 different colored loose beauty powder, 2 of the big irredescent powders, lots of the moisturizers and creams, some spray studio fix foundations, nail polishes, some of the sci fi bronzer and blushes (about 3 from that collection), and the smooth harmony beauty powder from Heatherette... and that was about it I think. However, I was disappointed. I thought there would be more products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But -- I did get away with the Slimshine L/S in "Funshine". It's a gorgeous apricot color! And it was only $10.25! I love bargains.


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Finally stopped by today.

They had a lot of the slimshine lipsticks, about 5 different colored loose beauty powder, 2 of the big irredescent powders, lots of the moisturizers and creams, some spray studio fix foundations, nail polishes, some of the sci fi bronzer and blushes (about 3 from that collection), and the smooth harmony beauty powder from Heatherette... and that was about it I think. However, I was disappointed. I thought there would be more products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But -- I did get away with the Slimshine L/S in "Funshine". It's a gorgeous apricot color! And it was only $10.25! I love bargains._

 
Any e/s, piggies, brushes, p/p or fix + ???

Thanks


----------



## chdom (Dec 14, 2008)

From what I remember:

Piggies- Various
E/S- Only a handful, but they have the new Metal Urge Collection
Brushes- FS 183? & 129  They do have a couple of brush sets like Antiquities Eye Set & Colour Forms Face
No p/p or fix+


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 20, 2008)

I came in last night…

*E/S* (9 +/-):  Meet the Fleet, Poste Haste, Femme Fi, Evening Ara, Cosmic, Pen N Pink, Blanc Type, Signed & Sealed, Clare De Lun, Solar White, Warming Trend, Illegal Cargo, etc. Fafi Eyes Quad 1 & 2, 2 slick black sets (one set had a blush, well dressed?, I can’t remember what collection it came from), the 2 quads from Novel Twist, and the 2 e/s palettes from Colour Forms.
*Pigments* (10 +/-): Off the Radar, Bell Bottom Blue, Jardin Aires, Pastrolle (is that how you say it, lol), Pink Pearl, Lovely Lily, Jewelmarine & Reflects Very Pink glitter, etc.
*Paintpots* (4): Delft, Rollikin, and 2 green ones. No Shadsticks.
*Paints* (8 +/-): The usual; flammable, etc.
*Fluidline*: a sage & deep purple color. 
The usual *lip stuff*- mattenes, l/s, l/g (both not that much), lip gellies, etc.  No dazzleglass.
*Blush* (7 +/-): X-Rocks & Spaced Out (from Neo Sci Fi), Sweet William, Cherche, Feeling, Secret Blush, etc. Beauty Powder- Smooth Harmony from Heatherette, Iridescent Powder in Belightful, and 1 of the bronzing powders from Solar Field, etc.
*MSF*- Light Flush 
*MSF Duo*- Medium & msf Shimmer
*Loose Beauty Powders* (4 +/-): the usual from before
*Loose Blot Powder* in Dark & Medium Dark
*Sculpt & Shapes* (3): Accentuate/Sculpt, Lightsweep/Shadester, and I forget the 3rd one.
*CCB* (3)- Shell, Fawntastic, etc.
*Nail Polish* (7 +/-): I think all from Neo Sci Fi, Nocternelle, etc.
*Face Stuff*: the usual, no fix +
*Lashes* (2): #36 & She’s Good 
*Brushes*- 1 set from Antiquties, all 3 brush sets from Colour Forms, etc.
*Rich Metal Highlighters*- the same ones from 2 months ago, lol.
*Fafi Bags*: All 3. Mini, Small & Tote Bag.

If I think of more, I will definitely update this posting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yea, Bobbie Brown.  They had 2 shimmer bricks in bronze and a pink one (if y’all wanted to know).


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 10, 2009)

does anyone know when their shipments arrive? weekly, bi-weekly, begining of the month/end of the month......


----------



## angelzlilone (Jan 11, 2009)

I went this morning and they had everything the previous poster said, but I asked when they are expecting their next shipment. They said they got it, but are still processing everything. I told her I would be back since I was looking for Heatherette lippies and she told me she had some, just not out yet.

They had in addition to the items already stated above:
Heatherette Sock Hop 
Heatherette Bonus Beat
Heatherette Smooth Harmony beauty powder
Fafi Belightful (and reg. packaging too)
Daisychain e/s
Almost all of the Neo Sci Fi e/s
Sushi Flower
Moss Green p/p
Delft p/p
Another green p/p *brain fart*
Spiritualize pigment
Richmetal Highlighters (4 of them)
Bunches of Lipgelees
Bunches of 3D Lipglass
183
129
Colorforms brush sets green and purple
Fafi Bags, and other MAC bags.
two different lashes didnt look at numbers sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only blushes i saw were cream blushes


----------



## chdom (Jan 12, 2009)

Am so glad this thread exists.  Really saves me from making a trip down there.  It's so frustrating watching haul vids on youtube because it seems like other cco's are stocked with all the goods I'm searching for.


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 17, 2009)

i just called cuz i was excited about the heatherette stuff, the lady said they only had one l/g from heatherette and they hadnt gotten anything in a long time...


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fahllenangel* 

 
_i just called cuz i was excited about the heatherette stuff, the lady said they only had one l/g from heatherette and they hadnt gotten anything in a long time..._

 
No more beauty powder??


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 6, 2009)

Was here last night but unfortunately, I have a terrible memory. From what I remember they had:
both Fafi quads
the usual lotions and crap in old old packaging
Fafii Belightful Iridescent powder
Color Form palettes and brush sets
2 Trip palettes
An eye brush set from 2008 holiday
studio Techs in dark tones
Scult/Shape duos
a few fafi lipglosses
a bronzing powder from neo sci-fi
all eyeshadows from neo sci-fi
the huge fafi tote and the mini makeup bag
Rollickin, Greenstroke and Mosscape paint paints
pink pearl, bell bottom blue, lovely lily and a few other pigments which seem to have been there forever

thats all i remember right now. no heatherette stuff


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Was here last night but unfortunately, I have a terrible memory. From what I remember they had..._

 
Thank You Mizuki.  I was itching for an update.

Do you recall anyother e/s's (besides from the Sci Fi collection)?  
Any other blushes?  And how many lipsticks and mattene l/s (usual amount)? 

T.Y. again


----------



## cleung341 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I guess there were not any 2008 holiday eye palettes...


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 7, 2009)

hhunt2: hmm i remember they had a few eyeshadows with the white packaging, Meet the Fleet e/s from nn, Post Haste, & a few others i don't remember
blushes, they cream blushes like sweet william, a 2 other ones that looked pretty close to sweet william
iirc, no mattenes. they had last years couture lipsticks, naughty nautical lipsticks, & most of the lipsticks were perm. For glosses they had fafi, neo sci-fi, and naughty nautical.
they had about the usual amount of lippies

cleung341: unfortnately no holiday palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oh yeah they had 3 brushes. some huge brown brush (think it was a 189), a 183 buffer, and the big long buffer brush that came out with the collection same time as Naughty Nauticals.


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 15, 2009)

I came in today and wasn’t all that happy with the inventory.  Basically, everything was the same as Mizuki previously said…

E/s: Meet the Fleet, Illegal Cargo, Claire De Lune, Cosmic, Blanc Type, pen n pink, Post Haste, Evening Ara, Glamour Check?, Practically all Neo Sci-fi e/s (excluding Expensive Pink), Fafi quad eyes 2, 2 novel twist e/s sets, 2 color forms e/s set, 2 e/s (and 1 with blush) sets from the Nordstrom release? (Black sleek palettes), 1 e/s palette from Holiday 2008 (Devoted Poppy- Classic Eyes), Mineralized e/s Duos in Love Connection, Pink Split and 1 more (can’t remember the name).
Paint Pots: Rollickin, Greenstroke and Mosscape. 
Fluidline (2): sage-somthing? and another name I can't remember (sorry)
Paints: Only 2 (wtf?)
Softsparkle/Eye Pencils from 2008 Holiday (crap, or was it from 2007 holiday.  I guess the color of the box didn't stick in my mind).
Pigments: Pink pearl, Bell bottom blue, Lovely Lilly, Off the Radar, Cocomotion, Mega-Rich, Jardin Aires, Pastrolle, Mauvement, Jewelmarine & Reflects Very Pink glitter, etc.
Blushes (only 3 crème blushes): Sweet William, etc. (blah!), Belightful Iridescent powder in black packaging, Neo Sci-fi Bronzer & blush in x-rocks,
Lashes (2): She’s Good and She’s Bad from Heatherette
Sculpt & Shape duos (3)
Fafi Bags- only large tote and small bag (coin purse? lol)
Usual lip stuff (lame). They also had the Adoring Carmine/2008 Holiday Collection Lip "set" in the rose colors.
Less than the usual skin stuff (all in old packaging).
Loose Beauty Powder (3): Drizzlegold, etc.
Blot Powder (loose) only in Dark.
Brush sets- all 3 from Color Forms, 1 set each from the ’08 & ’07 Holiday sets, and then a black set, etc.

Overall, a “whatever” shopping experience.  The gal that was helping me said they had a few more items from their recent shipment but things sold out...
But Sanrio made me super happy!  Half of the store was on sale/clearance.  I got a black faux leather Hello Kitty wallet for $18 (was $30); it's a "grown up" version of owning h.k., haha.


----------



## n_c (Mar 9, 2009)

I was just there on Sat. Yeah basically all the same stuff the OP mentioned.
Paints: cotton candy, flammable, bamboon, migrattes (sp?) and a couple others...sorry forgot the names.
No Fluidline.
Brushes: 183, 204, 189
I picked up: pen n pink e/s (boo no color pay off), signed sealed e/s, migrattes paint, and poison pen e/s.


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 16, 2009)

i went on wednesday 03/11 and there were quite a few things, they had NEO-CI FI two blushes in X-ROCKS and the infamous SPACED OUT. i got a few lip glosses and spaced out, got 2 e/s as well. im happy with what i got  they didnt have many eyeshadows, the lady only had a small fish bowl of eyeshadows and mostly holiday sets of e/s palettes. they did have the latest holiday brush sets there already.


----------



## sweetkiss (Mar 25, 2009)

Went today. they didnt seem to have that much stuff. they were out of X-ROCKS but had a LOT of the SPACED OUT neo-sci fi blush. They also had eversun, shy beauty, stark naked, etc blushes. Had a lot of and only the sweet william cremeblush. Had few lip glosses & lipsticks (sock hop from heatherette, 2 lipglosses from fafi, 2 lipsticks from fafi - utterly frivolous & a purplish one). Had a lot of nail lacquers. Didn't check out e/s or piggies cuz u gotta ask to see them and Im on a e/s ban. They had a few holiday sets. heirlooms, & green color forms brushes & the recent holiday brushes (the red ones). Still had lashes (i didnt check which ones) and few fafi bags.


----------



## Monakhd (Mar 30, 2009)

Can ANYONE do a CP for Magrittes paint from here? I called today and they have it, but I have no idea when I'd be able to get there. THANKS!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 30, 2009)

Last time I went they had studio tech in NC50 and NC45, which are both shades I wear (winter/summer)
Actually, they have a lot of face makeup for darker skintones.

Didn't pick any up, though.

I got totally it l/g and post haste e/s

They also have some LE pallettes and quads.


----------



## messynessie (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monakhd* 

 
_Can ANYONE do a CP for Magrittes paint from here? I called today and they have it, but I have no idea when I'd be able to get there. THANKS!_

 
i can't do a CP because i'm not planning on going down there until later in the month, but i do have a magrittes paint i can sell you if you want it.
i would say it's got about 85-90% of the product left. i like it, i just never use it. if you want it just let me know. i can send it to you for like, 8 or 9 bucks shipped. 
my MUA is messynessie, you can msg me there if you're interested.


----------



## angelzlilone (Apr 11, 2009)

any updates anyone??


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 20, 2009)

I was there briefly a couple days ago
I saw some neo scifi shadows and blushes, the same glosses they have had for 80 years, and some of the colour forms palettes. Antiquitease and Red She Said lip bags, too.

Not that great of a selection :/


----------



## graceee07 (May 6, 2009)

Hey,

Anyone been recently? I need some pigments...


----------



## clamster (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myzleelee* 

 
_does anyone know when their shipments arrive? weekly, bi-weekly, begining of the month/end of the month......_

 
I asked them while back and I think they said they get new things on thursdays near the end of the month. I'm not sure if I remember correctly but I vaguely remember a lady saying that. 
Does anyone else experience bad customer service there? The few times I have gone they SA's seem to not want to be there and usually seem annoyed with customers.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_the same glosses they have had for 80 years,_

 
HAhaahaHAHaHahAHahAh that was a good one.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *graceee07* 

 
_Hey,

Anyone been recently? I need some pigments..._

 
I'm sure they still have some pigments from Naught Nauticals.


----------



## hhunt2 (May 17, 2009)

I came in today, the freakin hottest day of the week…

3 holiday e/s sets (Passion of Red, 2008 holiday) in Smokey, Warm and Classic Eyes
Tempting e/s Quad
All e/s quads from Colour Forms
10 e/s- Cool heat, femme fi, time & space, magnetic field, engaging MES, etc.
6 pigments- Jewelmarine & Reflects Very Pink glitter, Bell Bottom Blue, etc.
3 paints- Canton Candy, etc.
1 fluidline in Sweet Sage
Usual minimal lip products
Lots of l/s & l/g sets from past 2 holiday sets (Little Darling & Antiquitease sets)
Passionately Red Viva Glam lip set (cool set?)
3 blushes- Beauty Powders; Serenely, joyous, etc.
Dark loose blot powder
Enchanting Vermillion Set (#7 lashes, gold glitter liner, black track fluidline, #209se brush, etc.)
2 lashes- She’s Bad & She’s Good (from Heatherette)
10 nail polishes
Numerous brush sets from past 2 holiday sets & Colour Forms
Large Fafi Bag
1 perfume- I didn't look at the name but it had a similar design to the Naked Honey collection coming soon.  It has the brown & gold color to the top of it; I've been searching the past collections to figure it out, lol.  I've never seen Mac perfumes at the Gilroy CCO.

Please someone tell me why Gilroy has such crappy inventory?? Lol


----------



## Cachica (May 25, 2009)

I'm going there on june 3rd so hopefully they'll have something I'll like


----------



## timarose (May 28, 2009)

i went to this location last week.. they didnt have much.. the still hav brush sets, sum lip palette sets and a few eyeshadows.. i didnt see much tho. there is other stuff but wasnt worth me remembering lol..im not much help


----------



## :+:Karolina:+: (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope they get a new shipment soon!! i want to play hookie from work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its not worth it if this is all they have


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 4, 2009)

hey would anyone happen to know if they have anything from Lure or Moonbathe (green or white packaging, respectively)? i will be making a trip past this cco next week!


----------



## cleung341 (Jun 8, 2009)

Went there today and they had the Christmas palettes in Smokey. Cool &  one other one that was not the warm eye palette. They basically had all the starflash, except for smoke & diamonds. Pigments in Gold Mode, Cocomotion and a few others. PP in Perky, Greenstroke & the blue color one. I believe that I did see one eyeshadow in white packaging, but can't remember which one it was. All the Christmas lip palettes were there. The duo shimmer & mineralized skin finish were also there. Some lippies that I could remember were 5N, Sci-fi dielty and some more that I could not remember. They had the Christmas set that had the gel liner, lashes and mascara. A couple of lashes. Enough said beauty powder blush. All the Christmas brush sets. No individual full size brushes though. I'll add more if I can remember more later.


----------



## smiley13tree (Jun 12, 2009)

I just went there earlier today and I saw most of the Christmas palettes. I saw the starflash eyeshadows, two Moonbathe ones including Clare de Lune. I don't remember if they had pigments, but I saw the Christmas set cleung341 was talking about. They had a green fluidline, some mineralized shadows. They also had a Fafi figurine, Fafi bags, a dark purple lipstick from that collection. I didn't see any blushes. There were only brush sets. I saw the mineralized skin finish with the shimmery side with it (medium plus and medium deep or dark i think). That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 28, 2009)

i went today soo here's the list:

*lipsticks:* 2-3 neo fi, color form, oh oh plushglass, mattenes lips,  holiday 2008/07 and one viva glam palette#..?
*lipgloss:* some lip laquer and vanish, lipgelees, one moonbathe a dark bronish red, neo fi like 3, naked space
*nailpolish:* 8-10, what i remember is n
*holiday palettes:* 3-4 holidays 2009 and 2 from color form
*holiday pencils:* 1
*fragrance:* one with bronish cap
*beauty powder:* dame edna idk which one, emanuel ungaro
*cream colour base:* emanuel ungaro the nudish pink
*studio* fix lotion
*2 tanners for face/legs?*
*brushes:* no full size, holiday brushes 2008
*blush:* serenely and a blushcreme
*paintpots: *rollickin and moscape some 3 paints
*charge water*
*sculpt and shape* powder in warm light and accentuate?
*3 concealer stick *nc/w 45
*tons of lipliners*
*pigments*: jewelmarine, gold mode, cocomotion, steel blue, pink glitter and some 4-5 more
*mac prep + prime* lip refinisher exfoliant
*2 heatherette dual* pencil and 2 lashes
*glitter liners:* a black, white, green and 2 other more
*eyeshadow:* tempting quad, shadowy lady quad, dame edna wisteria i think, dreammaker, time & space, go!, glamour check!, sunset b, evening ara, claire de lune, trip 4 cool face and 6 other e/s more
one fafi doll the girl with green dress

and i saw some new stuffs that havent unpack yet or havent put price/sticker on it but wat i saw was family silver mineralize eyeshadow and some more eyeshadows

what i got:
glamour check! e/s
naked space l/g
4 cool face palette: well dressed, satin taupe, phloof!, swiss e/s
and prep +primer lip exfoliant


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 1, 2009)

I came in today.  Still the same inventory as Juicy415 stated above.

But I didn't see the Fafi doll (just the large Fafi bag and some Fafi l/s & l/g's); I was looking for the doll.  

I asked the sales gal if all Mac items were unpacked from the recent delivery.  She said "Oh, Yes!  You and everybody checking inventory."


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_But I didn't see the Fafi doll (just the large Fafi bag and some Fafi l/s & l/g's); I was looking for the doll._

 
ohh im sorry if i wasnt specific with what i wrote i meant there was only one left


----------



## allinbee (Aug 8, 2009)

Anybody went to this Cco recently or will go soon? I am looking for last year's starflash eyeshadows: go, mink & sable, bold & brazen. I have been calling but no one answered. TIA!


----------



## caliluv (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allinbee* 

 
_Anybody went to this Cco recently or will go soon? I am looking for last year's starflash eyeshadows: go, mink & sable, bold & brazen. I have been calling but no one answered. TIA!_

 
I'm going Wed. I'll check it out for ya ..


----------



## graceee07 (Aug 18, 2009)

Went in today. This is all off memory, so it's possible I'm wrong about a few.

Pigments: 
Cocomotion
Lark About
2 others I don't remember
2 glitters I don't remember

Blush/Bronzer/Powders:
What a Dame! Highlighter (Dame Edna Collection)
Serenely Powder Blush
Sincere Powder Blush
All loose beauty powders
Warm Light Sculpt and Shape Powder
1 Bronzey Cream Blush I don't remember

Cream Color Base:
Bronze
1 orange/red/bright color I don't remember

Eyeliner:
Sweet Sage Fluidline

Paint Pot:
Rollickin'

E/S:
All '08 Holiday Palettes
Dame Edna Wisteria Trio
Either the Stowaways or Tempting Quad (don't remember which)
Some of the Colour Form palettes
Shadow Lady Quad
Post-Haste
Mont Black
Mineralize trios
Neo Sci Fi collection

Same old brush sets, lip gloss as always...


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 30, 2009)

I came in today.  The same stuff as graceee07 & juicy415 listed above.

I only picked up the Enchanting Vermillion Kit, $27.00.


----------



## diamondinthesky (Sep 29, 2009)

went to the cco today. saw sweet as cocoa and flirt & tease blush. there were a few items from the neo sci fi collection and monogram. lots of lip palettes... and some of the things that were mentioned above. ehhh honestly, it was a waste of a drive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 booooo


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Usual lip stuff.  C-thru l/g, 2 Hello Kitty l/g (but Sweet Strawberry was out, and I can’t remember the 2nd l/g), etc. Viva Glam VI se, etc.

Blush- Spaced Out, X Rocks (Neo Sci Fi), 2 Edna Dame highlight powder, 3 crème blushes, 2 from Rose Romance, Feeling, Nuance, flirt & tease, etc.

Charged Water, Studio Moisture?, etc.

Fafi Doll (green)

Blot powder in Medium

E/s- 3 e/s and 2 MES (love connection, etc.). I noticed a lot (about 20) of e/s’ behind the counter.  I asked the SA’s whats up with those e/s,.. they said those were testers that were removed b/c they were sold out.

No pigments!

2 green paintpots & 1 fluidline in sage-something

Monogram Sheer Mystery Powder in Medium Plus & Dark. And 1 blush.

Lashes in #7, #9, etc. They are $9.50. But the last time I got lashes, they were $7.50.Odd!  

A lot of last years holiday sets- brushes, Vermillion Set (w/ #7 lashes, blacktrack f/l, etc.), Charming Garnet Set (w/ Bare slimshine, Belightful, etc.), etc.

2007 Holiday lip sets. And  l/s sets from Colour Forms.

I got Blot powder in Medium, Nuance mineralized blush, Spaced Out blush and Viva Glam VI se l/s.  I’m happy!  But the funny thing was they put my stuff in a MAC bag.  Interesting! lol


----------



## cleung341 (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone been here since w/in the last week? Planning on heading over to the outlets for black friday!


----------



## obscuria (Dec 13, 2009)

So I was literally at this CCO about an hour ago. I'm a nerd, so I will post what I saw today. I can't remember all of them, but I found some great things.


First of all, and best IMO, *the brushes*.
183 
179 
224 

*Eyeshadows:*
Warming trend
Shadowy Lady Quad: Deep Truth, Light Fall, Smudged Violet, Shadowy Lady
Time and Space
Post Haste
Juiced
Femme Noir

*Pigments:*
Melon
Cocomotion
Lovely Lily
Reflects Blackened Red
Lark About

*Rose Romance Beauty Powder:*
Blush of Youth
Summer Rose

*Dame Edna Highlight Powder:*
What a Dame
Spectacle

*Paint Pots:*
Green Stroke
Moss Scape

*Fafi green doll*. (there were probably 10-15 of them out on the floor)
Also, there were Fafi bags

*Monogram Collection Sheer Mystery Powder*:
Medium Plus
Light Medium

*Studio Satin Finish SPF 15  Foundation*

*Metal-X Cream Eyeshadow:*
6th Sin
Metablu
Pink Inglot

*Misc/stuff I am vague on or do not remember the name of.*
Charged Water
Sweet Sage Fluidline
There were some Mineralize Eyeshadows duos and trios, but I don't remember the names. 
Random older eyeshadow palettes
l/s and l/g
Shadesticks, there was a blue one and some tan/cocoa colored ones
Lashes


----------



## ashleyavocado (Dec 14, 2009)

i was there yesterday and i picked up a 226 and tempting eye quad... i know that as far as MES go they had fresh green mix and pink split. they also had both of the hello kitty palettes.


----------



## FirespotQueen (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyavocado* 

 
_i was there yesterday and i picked up a 226 and tempting eye quad... i know that as far as MES go they had fresh green mix and pink split. they also had both of the hello kitty palettes._

 
You found the 226 or the 224?


----------



## ashleyavocado (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FirespotQueen* 

 
_You found the 226 or the 224?_

 
226. i'm pretty sure the 224 wasn't even there.


----------



## myzleelee (Dec 17, 2009)

hello,
has anyone gone recently? wanna go b4 xmas, but im debating on which one i should go to....TIA


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Stopped in this evening. Stock is similar to what Obscuria has mentioned above...

Both Hello Kitty e/s palettes
15 +/- e/s: Henna, Post Haste, Warming Trend, Juiced, Yogurt, Expensive Pink, Pandamonium, Femmi Fi, Saddle, Rich Flesh, etc.
8 +/- pigments: Larkabout, Mutney, Lovely Lily, Cocomotion, etc.
Quads from Color Forms, Shadowy Lady, Temping Quad, 1 from Edna Dame.
A few mineralized trios and duos.  
4 Shadesticks: See Me, etc. The others were a copper color and champagne, etc.
Bunch of Mattenes (8 +/-): Rapturous, Night Violet, Poise, etc.
Bunch of lashes: #9, half lashes, #42 similar, etc.
Baby Bloom lip bag from Graphic Garden
2 Look Boxes: Seductress & Sun Siren
MSF Blush Duo in Earth to Earth
MSFN in Dark and Loose MSFN in Deep Dark
Charged H20; clear and orange 
A lot of Monogram stuff; blush and face powder
Brushes: the demos are now glued to a display board at the registers. 226 was sold out. But there was a travel lip brush, a couple foundation brushes, brow/spolie brushes, and 2 body buffer brushes (the one with flat top, off-white colored bristles).
Perfume: Dejarose perfume from Rose Romance; pink top (there was more than 30 boxes).
3 Nail Polishes: $$$, etc.
And a crap load of the green Fafi doll


----------



## ashleyavocado (Dec 31, 2009)

aw man, i was hoping to stop by before going back to school, thinking maybe they'd have gotten in more pigments now that they're changing the jars but *sigh* oh well


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 1, 2010)

oh man i've got to get out there!


----------



## crashingg (Feb 8, 2010)

has anyone been there lately? what do they have?


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Usual stuff as I previously posted during my last visit.  But not as much e/s, pigments and no MES duos.

Hand full of e/s- Post Haste, Juiced, Vibrant Grape, Meet the Fleet, Temping, Claire De Lune.  Also, Temping quad and 2 Edna Dame trios. No HK
1 pigment in Copperbeam
3 dazzleglasses- Stop!Look!, Roman Holiday and Internationalist
Practically all the Tri Colour l/g from the Sugar Sweet collection
3 l/g from the Style Warriors collection
Fascinating e/kohl
Pretty Baby beauty powder from HK
3 Duo Blushes- Moon River, Earth to Earth, and Light over Dark(?)
A couple cream color bases and blushes (3 cream and 2 powder). And On A Mission blush from Style Warriors
MSFN with the half shimmer in Medium, Medium Dark, Dark and Light
Brushes- no e/s brushes, just face and brow
Naked Honey Salve and Body Wash


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

Has anyone been to this CCO in the last week or so?  Would love the scoop on what you saw if you've been there.  Thinking about making a trip this coming weekend if it's worth it.

Thanks!


----------



## obscuria (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Has anyone been to this CCO in the last week or so? Would love the scoop on what you saw if you've been there. Thinking about making a trip this coming weekend if it's worth it.

Thanks!_

 
It's essentially what the poster above you said. Not much of a selection of anything. Some emanuel Ungaro e/s and blushes. I was there last week.

The Napa CCO is much better! I was there a few days ago.


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 24, 2010)

Same stuff as my last visit and Obscuria's visit...

10 e/s: a couple Ungaro e/s, Expensive pink, Vellum, a couple Rose Romance e/s, etc. 
4 pigments: Spiritualize, Copperbeam, etc. 
2 Highlight Powders from Naked Honey; Golden Nectar and Honey Light
1 MSF in Porcelain Pink
Said Enough blush
Infatuating Rose e/s palette from Passions of Red 2008 holiday release
Fresh Cut e/s Palette from Nordy's last release
Naughty Noir eye bag from Magic, Mirth & Mischeif collection; 2009 holiday release-- Shimmertime pigment, blacktrack f/l, promo size of Zoomlash and a 209SE brush
And Same amount of brushes from last time


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 21, 2010)

hey all!  anyone been out there lately?  thinking of heading out in the next few weeks.


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Mar 28, 2010)

did any one know if they still had the HK beauty powders? thnx!!


----------



## nez_o (Mar 31, 2010)

I went at the beginning of March and I didn't see the HK powders.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nez_o* 

 
_I went at the beginning of March and I didn't see the HK powders._

 
I've been meaning to make a trip out there. Were there a good selection when you went? What about brushes? Thanks!


----------



## n_c (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bumblebees24* 

 
_I've been meaning to make a trip out there. Were there a good selection when you went? What about brushes? Thanks!_

 
The brushes are displayed on the counter. Last time I was there they had the 190, 183, 129, 192? (big concealer brush) and the mascara brush.


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nez_o* 

 
_I went at the beginning of March and I didn't see the HK powders._

 
awww....that hurts my heart! i want one so bad but i refuse to trust ebay


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Apr 11, 2010)

Has anyone been there lately?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 11, 2010)

idk if it helps but my sister called me from there the last week of march, i asked her if they had any hk stuff and she said no and the mac selection was pretty slim over all.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just stopped by last week and here's what I saw:

-couple of pigments and glitter
-most of the MAC 2009 holiday collection (2 eye palettes, 1 face palette - the bronzing one, 2 Look in a box, pigment and lipglass sets, brush sets)
-Dame Edna palettes
-prolong lipwear
-slimshines
-Naughty Noir set
-limited brushes
-Summer Rose from the A Rose Romance


----------



## singrsling (Apr 17, 2010)

I called over a week ago and the SA said they had some 2009 holiday palettes. I think they've gotten more and better selections lately. If you call them and they aren't too busy, they will usually tell you what they have or you can ask them specifics.


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 18, 2010)

I came in earlier today…

A butt load of 2008 and 2009 holiday stuff!  
All 3 e/s palettes from Magic, Mirth & Mischief (warm, cool and smokey).
Bronze face kit, Fab-racadabra.  Also the eye bags, mini pigments (2), brushes and lip glosses.
Pinkzapoppin Mineralize kit with Light Flush MSF, Dainty m/b, Love Connection mes and 181 SE
2 Look in a Box.  No HK stuff.  Brushes are same as before but with an addition of the  Monogram 129 SE brush.  
A bunch of Monogram stuff.  Charged Water, Fast Response Eye Cream, Studio Moisture Fix Lotion and Cream.
Pigments are same as before.  But the glitters consists of gold, 3D copper, 2 green and 1 pink.
10 e/s- Talent Pool, Juiced, Vibrant Grape, Night Maneuvers, others from Make up Art Cosmetics Collection (from Aug. 2009), Love that Look collection, a couple from Ungaro, etc.
Mineralized Loose Foundation in 4 shades; I think Med. Dark to the darker shades. 
2 of the MSFN with half shimmer in the 2 lightest colors.
Cream blush in Cherry, 2 beauty powders from Rose Romance, Cheek + Cheerful m/b, etc.
MSF’s- Sunny by Nature & Cheeky Bronze.
Lip stuff is still the same.  Green Fafi doll is still there.  2 boxes of Dejarose perfume left (from Rose Romance.  I remember when there were 20+ boxes).

The sad thing about today’s visit was that a lot of items that I wanted was on display but wasn’t in stock.  Err!  That drives me nuts.  I was really excited to see Off the Page e/s & Handfinish m/b until the gals told me that they were out (well, after a long search.  At least they were willing to check the drawers, the computer and ask the other SA’s).  Also, be aware that everything has been moved around and the blushes and MSF’s were in a glass bowl in the back of the glass box display.  If I didn’t squat down to see what else was hidden, I wouldn’t have seen the blushes and MSFs.


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 4, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicy415* 

 
_any updates?_

 
I'll be going there in a few hours.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 6, 2010)

When I walked in they were unloading boxes. Loud mouth me asks, “Is everything out”. And “Yes” was the answer. They didn’t receive much compared to the items they had when I last came in (well, unless some things sold out fast).

There were about 6 unopened boxes behind the registers that were labels “Holiday Brushes”, etc. (basically all the boxes were labeled with the word “holiday” or “sets”). But the single items (e/s, blushes, etc.) were being sorted through.

10-15 e/s: Maira's magic, purple shower, violet trance, one-off, night maneuvers, vibrant grape, modest tone, talent pool, etc.
5 quads: Photo Realism, In the Gallery, Tempting, etc. (can’t remember the remaining).
10 pigments/glitters: Copperbeam, Blue brown, Pink opal, Chartreuse glitter, Reflects very pink, a yellow glitter (can’t remember name), etc.
3 Solar Bits in Bronzescape, Scatterrays and Sunpower.
Mineralized e/s in Assemblage (from Colour Craft)
All of the Suntints SPF20 Lip Balm (from Baby Blooms Collection)
2 MSF’s in Sunny by Nature and Porcelain Pink
1 half MSFN and shimmer in Medium
1 blush in LoveRush
4 mineralized blushes (can’t remember the names).
A bunch of holiday stuff: Magic, Mirth, and Mischief Face Kits (Fab-racadabra Bronze and Hocus Focus Face Kits). Also, all of the eye shadow and lip sets. And other stuff from past holiday releases and past Nordstrom releases.
All of the Look in a Boxes. 
2 of the boxed sets with Light Flush MSF and Champagne MSF (sets with a mini kabuki brush, MES and m/blush).
Naked Honey Skin Salve, 2 Charged H2O (clear and orange), a bunch of Monogram blushes, green Fafi doll is still there, 2 blushes from Rose Romance, single brushes as still the same (lame, lame). And l/s, l/g, slimshines and mattenes are same as always. 

I managed to buy Modest Tone e/s, Glitterpuss & Enbronze glitter liner.


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 4, 2010)

i went today and its almost the same as what hhunt2 stated but there were less items. i have some pics and ill post some of the items

eyeshadow: jest, henna, wintersky, aquavert, night maneuvers, vibrant grape,lucky tom from hk, submarine, blue flame, all of the suite arrays slide quads, notoriety quad, in the gallery, tempting quad, 
blush 2 of the rose romance 
pigment lovely lily, spiritualize, gold glitters n 4 more glitters
lipstick/gloss: rich & ripe, purple rite, ensign, pink grapefruit, some 2 more neo fi l/g
skin salve










this is the nuance blush and shimpange??


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jul 5, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to do a CP for me? I really want the Notoriety quad, but my CCO hasn't ever gotten it. I'd be happy to do a CP for you if there's anything you want from my CCO (Allen, TX). PM me if you are interested! Thanks!!


----------



## MsHaight (Jul 14, 2010)

I just wanted to give you all a heads up that Gilroy has a bunch more pigments now and from what I heard they will be getting more. I saw teal, circa plum, golden lemon, chocolate brown, antique green, cocomotion, megarich, gold mode, melon, larks about, dark soul, kitchmas, museum bronze, lovely lily, spiritualize, reflects antique gold, several of the glitters (silver one, jewelmarine, a yellow, etc.), and Im probably missing one or two more pigments.

They have two of the pigment sets from this years holiday collection, the colorful set with grape and fushia in it and the other one was the one that wasnt the smokey eyes one, I dont remember the names of these right now sorry!

Everything else is pretty much the same as what Hhunt2 and juicy415 mentioned. I did see that they had Femme Fi and Jest eyeshadows.

They no longer have the holiday boxed sets that had the msf in them, and they dont have blue brown pigment right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They do however still have all 5 of the previously mentioned quads -tempting, in the gallery, notoriety, tone grey, and photo realism.



If you have questions let me know, I go to this cco like twice a week, which is really sad....I like to think of myself as a very dedicated person!


----------



## n_c (Jul 14, 2010)

^^^ Did you happen to see Heritage Rouge pigment?


----------



## MsHaight (Jul 14, 2010)

That was definitely not there but Ill be checking regularly since they are getting a lot more pigments, Ill let you know if it comes in!


----------



## MsHaight (Jul 18, 2010)

Pigment update: mutiny, violet, fushia, and pink gold


----------



## ariesd (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_^^^ Did you happen to see Heritage Rouge pigment?_

 
I was just at the Vacaville CCO today and they had the Heritage Rouge pigment.


----------



## ashleyavocado (Aug 30, 2010)

does anyone have any more recent updates?


----------



## MsHaight (Sep 3, 2010)

Pretty much the same inventory as the last couple of posts with a few additions:

All Races Eyeshadow
Glamour Check Eyeshadow
Sunset B Eyeshadow 
Go Eyeshadow
Suave Blue Eyeshadow
Lotusland Eyeshadow
Pincurl Eyeshadow
Deep Shade Eyeshadow
Warm Chill Eyeshadow
A couple others but I cant remember names, sorry!
Artifact Paint Pot
Girl Talk Paint Pot
Cornflower Pigment
A clear black rollerball perfume for $16.50
Lots of mineralize eyeshadows
Liquidlast eyeliners (bronze, light pink, glittery white)
Lots of new lipsticks, mostly brown/tan shades, 2 viva glam ones
Solar Riche bronzer from Style Warriors

Lots of glitters, (red, pink, gold, silver, etc)

They still have two of the 09 holiday pigment sets, and most of the other things from the 09 holiday collection (brush sets, lip in a bag, the lip kits, pigment gel liner and mascara bags, etc)

one of the old style traincases 

the naked honey body wash and lotion

lots of eyelashes

Still have tone grey quad, In the Gallery, Tempting, and I think they still have Notoriety


----------



## lilithsnake6 (Sep 12, 2010)

Went today looking for Liberty of London items... still not there and the sale girl couldn't tell me when the next shipment is

There seemed to be a lot less there
Quads: Tone Grey, Tempting, 1 of the Graphic Garden, 2 holiday palettes: Scarlet & Poppy

I remember Circa Plum, Chocolate Brown, Teal, Golden Lemon, Cornflower pigments
Only 1 paint pot: Girl Friendly
All of the Naked Honey stuff
Tons of eyelashes (but I couldn't find what number they were so I didn't pick any up)
Lots of glitters & holiday sets
Eyeshadows I remember: Orb, Bold & Brazen, Suave Intentions, All Races, Glamour Check, 2 style warrior ones
Mineralize eyeshadows- I remember Family Silver
Porcelain Pink, Cheeky Bronze skinfinishes
Solar Riche bronzer
Purple Rite, Faultlessly F/W, Hipster, High Tea lipsticks
Liquidlast eyeliners
Asphalt rollerball perfume
Personal Style blush
Monogram powders


----------



## singrsling (Sep 19, 2010)

I just went yesterday to the Gilroy CCO, and while they had a decent collection of MAC items, it's the first time I have never purchased anything.  They had some of the 2009 holiday collections of shadow pallettes - all of them, I believe, plus a Graphic Garden palette, and the gloss collection for 2009 holiday as well. They had several single eye shadows -tons of the Style Warrior Collection and single very glittery shadows with the crescent shadow - forgot collection. They also had the color forms pallettes -blue and warm.  they did not have a big lippie selection but they did have all of the tri-color glosses and the others in the square tubes.  The powders and foundations were in the darker range.  

they had a couple of powder blushes from the Grand Duos and a few polishes. 
I didn't look at the pigment collection since I dont' use those, sorry. 

Oh, and they also had a big selection of Prescriptives holiday mini-sets and alot of their palettes and alot of single glosses and lippies  - the biggest collection they've every had of Prescriptives, I'm sure. 

I think if you have something specific in mind, call them - they are friendly.


----------



## jacquiqui (Oct 12, 2010)

wow. they barely had any mac items at this cco. this is all i remember seeing:

Monogram powders; sheer pressed and the sheer spark (i think that's what they're called)
Naked honey skin salve
Naked honey lotion and body wash
3-4 pigments 
lots of glitters
tempting quad
all of the holiday 2009 palettes
graphic gardens palettes
loose mineral powders in darker shades
very few lipsticks and regular glosses
all the suntint balms
all the square swirled glosses
6-7 eyeshadows but they had tons of stock for each
2 blushes i only remember they had personal style
6-7 brushes SH129, monogram 129, 168, giant body buffer brush, that's all i can remember as of right now.

if you want to know if there's anything specific you're looking for just ask and i'll try to remember if i saw it there or not.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 13, 2010)

I came in this afternoon.  Items are similar to Jacquiqui's posting above.

Photorealism quad, Colour 4 quad (from Spring Colour Forecast), and 20+ e/s.
10+ pigments:  Gold glitter, Brash and Bold, Cocomotion, Golden Lemon, etc.
Literally all of the quads and face kits from Magic, Mirth and Mischief holiday collection.  And a bunch of sets (l/g, brushes, etc.) from the MMM holiday collection.
Both beauty powder blushes from Rose Romance
10+ mineralized blushes, 1 MSF Natural in Light
“Look in a Box” set in Sun Siren
Mineralized Kits in Pinkzapoppin and Fun in the Sun
2 msf’s (Cheeky Bronze and Porcelain Pink, I think), 2 charged waters (clear and orange), a few lashes, loose mineralized foundation in dark medium and darker.  1 paintpot in Girlfriendly and about 10 nail polishes
3 glimmerglasses from Style Black; Bling Black, Blackfire and Blackware.
A few brushes including 165.  A few things from Naked Honey; Skin salve, lotion and body wash. Also both highlighter powders.

Overall, I left happy.  I got Girl Friendly p/p and Off the Page e/s (I've been waiting for that one.  Gilroy cco had that before but it sold out, and I've never seen it a the Napa or Vacaville cco).


----------



## jacquiqui (Oct 13, 2010)

they might have gotten a shipment in because they only had 6 or do eyeshadows when i went. there were also no mineralized blushes and a lot of other things when i went on sunday.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 14, 2010)

jacquiqui said:


> they might have gotten a shipment in because they only had 6 or do eyeshadows when i went. there were also no mineralized blushes and a lot of other things when i went on sunday.


  	Yes, they did receive a new shipment.  When I was there, boxes were being unloaded.


----------



## Deelite033 (Oct 18, 2010)

I saw the train case there in case anyone was looking for one. It was around $158.


----------



## MsHaight (Oct 20, 2010)

I went in last night after not having gone for like 2 weeks and it was a happy trip to say the least

*Pigments:* HERITAGE ROUGE, Push the Edge, Universal Mix and Rich Life (in new packaging), Violet, Fushia, Mutiny, Copper Sparkle, Chocolate Brown, Larks About, Golden Lemon, Brash and Bold, Cocomotion,  Kitschmas, Lovely Lily, Mega Rich, Spiritualize, Circa Plum, Cornflower. Same glitters as before (gold, jewelmarine, pink, yellow, red, etc.)

*Eyeshadows:* Newly Minted, Love Lace, All Races, Orb, Glamour Check, Go, Lotus Land, Suave Blue, Submarine, Deep Shade, Off thePage, most of the eyeshadows mentioned in previous posts, several Style Warriors eyeshadows, mineralize eyeshadows. Around 20-30 different eyeshadows total. I was also excited to see the Colour 4 Quad, Shadowy Lady Quad is back, Photo Realism, and In the Gallery. Still have the Colorforms palettes blue and warm. Graphic Gardens Palette is there along with most of the Holiday 2009 Palettes.

*Lips:* Same lipsticks mentioned in previous posts, all of the squared shaped glosses, all suntints

*Brushes:* 165, SH 129, 179 Body Buffer, Monogram 129, 192

*Misc:* Girl Friendly Paint Pot, Asphalt Perfume, several different lashes, lots of new nailpolish, I noticed they had like 5 new creme blushes the only one I remember is Florida but I think the others are from the Lilyland collection as well. Naked Honey Lotion, Body Wash, and Salve. Charged Water. Lip Kits from the 2008 Holiday Collection, most of the stuff from the 2009 Holiday Collection including lip kits, brush kits, 2 pigment sets, both Mineralize kits, etc.


----------



## ashleyavocado (Nov 27, 2010)

I stopped by on Wednesday morning and was soooo disappointed... as far as MAC goes, this CCO is cleaned out!

  	-They had ONE pigment (I don't even remember the name...it was unexciting) and maybe about 10 eyeshadows. Photorealism and Tone Grey quads. You know those bowls they have that hold all of the tester eyeshadows? Yeah, they didn't even have any because the selection was THAT small.
  	- A few brushes... 165, 129, can't remember the others.
  	- Rose Romance beauty powders, Earth to Earth mineralize blush.
  	- Charged water.
  	- Same old lipglosses except they has a few Superglasses (Disco Blend, one of the lighter pink ones maybe... don't really remember)
  	- Some holiday sets were still in stock
  	- They had more nail polishes this time, probably 8-10. Beyond Jealous, Wham Bam Glam, and some others whose names are escaping me.

  	In my opinion, nothing worth making an extra trip for. Wish I'd known this before I'd gone!


----------



## MsHaight (Dec 6, 2010)

I think you went at a bad time, in the weeks prior to Black Friday they tend to start taking things off of the sales floor so that they will have a lot to offer on Black Friday, I know this happened last year. Ill go later on this week and update


----------



## fieran (Dec 8, 2010)

I think you are right about the weeks prior to Black Friday... I was at the Gilroy CCO around beginning of November and it was a bit sad. They had some stuff - but the MAC collection itself looked old. I wanted to get Studio Fix coz they had it in my shade but when I was going to pay for it, the sales assistant said it looked used. So she wanted to know if I still wanted it. I put it back and got just a MAC Nail polish for 8.50 (I think the colour is Mercenary). I was a bit bummed out.


----------



## myluckypenny (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey all!  Thanks so much about posting the MAC165... I've been lurking MUA to swap for this for ages, but no luck in finding a trustworthy person willing to swap for any of my wears.  I went yesterday, and I can safely say they do not carry the MAC traincase, but some sort of travel bag as the SA described to me.  They are running low on the 165 brush, or I may have even bought the last ones [x's 2] and they pretty much had most of what was listed prior.  I only saw the Honey hand salve though... nothing else from that collection.  There were lots more in their glass counter/display case, but I was in a bit of a rush.

  	Still, thank you for keeping these updates alive.  =D


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jan 7, 2011)

Any recent updates? I plan on going on Monday, would love to know in advance. Thanks


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anyone been to the Gilroy CCO lately? I was thinking of heading over there sometime soon...


----------



## MsHaight (Jan 30, 2011)

I went in tonight and....wow disappointing  Not very many eyeshadows. Very violet, chamomile, cross cultural, all races, several from style warriors  The only pigments they have are spiritualize, universal mix, reflects blackened red  Quads: in the gallery, photo realism, tone grey  They had a lot of lip glasses and the lip glosses from this summer that were really glittery? Like 8 lipsticks all boring colors  Christmas 08 and 09 stuff  Mostly very disappointing  I got gold mode pigment and sassy grass eyeshadow but I don't know if they had any more of either of those


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## MsHaight (Feb 22, 2011)

Just wanted to let you guys know that they have the Viva Glam Gaga in stock right now along with some of the eyeshadows from the Dare to Wear collection like Sassy Grass, Going Bananas, Lime, Aqua, and a few others. Everything else pretty much the same.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 25, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how far this CCO is from San Diego?  I am going to be in Coronado, CA and wondered if there are any other CCO's close by besides the 

 				 					Las Americas Premium


----------



## MsHaight (Mar 25, 2011)

It is about 7 or 8 hours north of San Diego


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 25, 2011)

oh that's far LOL. Thanks though!  I think I will check out the San Diego one


----------



## singrsling (Mar 26, 2011)

There's a CCO in Carlsbad, too, which I think is alot closer to Coronado.  It's north of there. You should go to premiumoutlets.com to find exact locations.  The one in San Ysidro (Las Americas) is a big mall with tons of stores - quite nice and not every crowded weekdays.


----------



## becca1014 (May 10, 2011)

Bump! Anyone been here lately?

  	tx


----------



## arianamar (Jul 13, 2011)

I went yesterday (Tuesday, July 12) and this is what I remember:

  	-Peachstock l/s (I think they only had one left though)
  	-Way To Love l/s
  	-Pro Longwear Lipcreme in Good to Go 
  	-A lot of the Vestral White Nail Polishes, no Blue India :-(
  	-In the Buff np
  	-3 Bobbi Brown Correctors in Bisque

  	Overall, looked the same to me as far as e/s and blushes, pigments, etc. as per mentioned above.
  	Hope this helps


----------



## ClarissaNicole (Jan 7, 2012)

Any recent sightings, anyone? The Gilroy Outlets are an hour away and I don't want to make a visit if it ill only disappoint me D:


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 8, 2012)

I was recently in Gilroy, CA and went to the CCO there and they had:

  	Dame's Desire e/s
  	Zingy e/s
  	Atmospheric l/g
  	Astro Cool e/s
  	Reflects Copper
  	Reflects Red
  	Reflects Gold
  	Lark About p/g
  	Krazy Kahuna l/g
  	Strange Potion l/g
  	Good Lovin l/g
  	Girl On Board l/g
  	Space Cadet l/g
  	Sun Blonde
  	Short Shorts
  	some of the Studio Sculpt Foundations
  	some of the Glitter and Ice Lip Sets
  	some of the Studio Careblend Powder/Pressed
  	Hyperviolet p/p
  	Hibiscus l/s
  	Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15 in Deep Dark
  	some GPS
  	some Shadesticks
  	some eyeliners
  	some MES

  	that's all that I can remember so far.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 25, 2012)

I went today and got surf baby bronzer, the coral lip gloss set from last year and the peachy blush from quite cute... then I went to Coach and Juicy  and did some damage :shock:  I am so bad


----------



## Love7g (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you remember what other limited edition mac stuff they had??


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 10, 2012)

they had a pigment set from tartan tale and some glitter and ice stuff ( the red lip bag with mini np), the loose bronzer from VV ( with the guy from Princess and the Frog), surf baby bronzers and strange potion,  the coral lip gloss set from last year and thats all i can remember lol


----------



## BE YOUtyMARK (Jun 6, 2013)

Just went there today and was disappointed. What happened to this place?!?!? They barely get stock of anything nowadays.


----------



## singrsling (Jun 7, 2013)

I was there several weeks ago, and I was shocked at how much stuff they had, esp. Mac stuff! But you are right,they usually don't have good Mac selections. Their deliveries are very sporadic. Have you tried Livermore? They have a good selection of stuff!


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 15, 2013)

Has anyone been here lately? I went months ago and felt I should never return lol not what I thought a cco would be like...errr empty


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 16, 2013)

I went earlier this year with hwdsprincess and naughtyp and it was a very sad selection.  If I happen to be in the area, I'll go check it out again, but I wouldn't make it the sole purpose of making the trip there - not if their selection doesn't improve.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 16, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I went earlier this year with hwdsprincess and naughtyp and it was a very sad selection.  If I happen to be in the area, I'll go check it out again, but I wouldn't make it the sole purpose of making the trip there - not if their selection doesn't improve.


  Thanks!! Wow you are some traveler!  Yah it's like idk an hour and about a half from the central coast? I stopped once on my way back from San Jose super excited and it was a sad sad selection. They only had that hideous plaid collection from like 3?4? Years ago. Maybe I'll try going after the holidays Jan-Feb


----------



## singrsling (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi, I was there a couple of months ago (Sep) and was surprised at the Mac selection.  lots of shadows, a few palettes, sme holiday kits, etc. not a great selection but better than any other time I've gone.  Also lots of EL and BB makeup.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 16, 2013)

singrsling said:


> Hi, I was there a couple of months ago (Sep) and was surprised at the Mac selection.  lots of shadows, a few palettes, sme holiday kits, etc. not a great selection but better than any other time I've gone.  Also lots of EL and BB makeup.


What time of the week did you go do you remember?


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 16, 2013)

I seriously miss the cco in San Francisco. It was really heaven. Why on earth did they close it.


----------



## singrsling (Nov 16, 2013)

I went on a Saturday.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 4, 2013)

Since Livermore does not have its own thread, I'll post it here since it's somewhat closeby? I only paid attention to lipsticks & they just received a bunch. Here's a list of them:

  Desire
  CB96
  Meltdown
  Touch
  Sheer Plum
  Vegas Volt
  Fresh Brew

  It's definitely a lot more than they have received in previous shipments!

  Edit: I forgot to add Snob & Saint Germain


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 15, 2013)

I went back to the Livermore one & they now have Up The Amp!


----------



## kimanhtruong (Jan 2, 2014)

Has anyone been here lately?!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jan 2, 2014)

kimanhtruong said:


> Has anyone been here lately?!


 I've gone a couple times. Last time was like November though. They never have anything when I visit


----------



## kimanhtruong (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> I've gone a couple times. Last time was like November though. They never have anything when I visit


  Thanks, girl! I'll probably stop by in the next few weeks- will update then!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Jan 3, 2014)

kimanhtruong said:


> Thanks, girl! I'll probably stop by in the next few weeks- will update then!


  Let me know what you find!!  They always have that ugly plaid mac from like 3 years ago when I go lol. I've heard to try asking the ladies what they have, as I've heard they don't always put everything out.


----------



## kimanhtruong (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautybuyer said:


> They always have that ugly plaid mac from like 3 years ago when I go lol. I've heard to try asking the ladies what they have, as I've heard they don't always put everything out.


  Good tip! I'll makes sure to see what's in the back. Yeah, I'm over the tartan holiday things. I'm haunting for Riri eyeshadow/bronzers! Wishful thinking. ;-)


----------



## babycheri (Jan 8, 2014)

xlisaa said:


> Since Livermore does not have its own thread, I'll post it here since it's somewhat closeby? I only paid attention to lipsticks & they just received a bunch. Here's a list of them:
> 
> Desire
> CB96
> ...


  I know you posted this a long time ago but is this at the Paragon outlets?


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 8, 2014)

babycheri said:


> I know you posted this a long time ago but is this at the Paragon outlets?


It is, but it's no longer called the Paragon outlets since the owners of Stoneridge bought it over & it is now named the Livermore Premium Outlets, which is why I said Livermore, lol.


----------



## babycheri (Jan 8, 2014)

xlisaa said:


> It is, but it's no longer called the Paragon outlets since the owners of Stoneridge bought it over & it is now named the Livermore Premium Outlets, which is why I said Livermore, lol.


  Lol, I haven't been there since they practically opened the center. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 22, 2014)

So I went here Sunday. They had the mineralize lipsticks $15 and the had viva glam nicki and some other lippies. They also had some shadow pallets. I think from shop cook? It wasn't call me bubbles though. They also had powder to the people and some other stuff. There was a good amount of stuff I was happy lol Also picked up some other brands


----------

